# Leichtbau Wahnsinn Teil 26"



## Bike_fuhrpark (11. Dezember 2011)

Edit: alles verfolgen per Picasa !
https://picasaweb.google.com/BikeFuhrpark

Darf es auch 6" größer sein? Klar, aber nur in leicht !
Arbeite schon zwei Wochen an meinem neuen Projekt und hab nun endlich die Zeit gefunden euch daran teilhaben zulassen.

Ausgangspunkt dafür war, dass die DOB Felge an meinem 20" gebrochen ist. Ein neues Hinterrad (nach meinem Standart ) hätte mich gut 200-300 Euro gekostet. Daraus war die kurzschluss Reaktion einfach das nächst Beste zu kaufen. 

Ausgangsbasis dafür hier (615 Euro):




Gewicht laut Verkäufer: 8,8 Kilo
Wegem gutem Wetter hab ich das mal so stehen lassen und angefangen das Forum leer zu kaufen (was sehr dürftig war).

Schnell war der Entschluss gefasst, Scheibe(n) muss her!
Im Forum gab es schnell auch dass was ich sehr gerne verbaue, Magnesium.
Angegeben war das Vorderrad mit 740 gramm. Das derzeit verbaute schlägt mit 848 gr. zubuche !

Als es dann nach ein paar tagen bei mir ankam, ich es ausgepackt habe, der erste Schock. Waren doch tatsächlich Stahl Schrauben verbaut! Schnell paar Titan Schrauben und Modifizierte Unterlegscheiben Verbaut und gut 10 gramm gespart.





Gespart: 118 Gramm ! Preis ca. 70 Euro


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (11. Dezember 2011)

Lieblingsthema ist auch die Wahl von passenden leichten Reifen. Da ich absolut nur im Urban Bereich unterwegs bin, lote ich da die Grenzen des Machbaren aus.

Verbaut war ein Mountain King in 2.2 (Steht zum Verkauf)
Ein Reifen mit sehr viel Bounce, und sehr viel Gewicht (459,5 Gr.).




Naja, kurz den Bikemarkt bemüht und einen passenden Reifen gefunden.
MAXX Lite 310 (gramm).
Kostenpunkt mit Versand aus Österreich: 20 Euro !

Versand hat mich auch eine Woche gut aufgehalten. Es hatte sich aber schließlich doch gelohnt. Die Waage blieb bei 304 Gramm stehen.

Ersparniss: 155,5 Gramm !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (11. Dezember 2011)

Was an der Front nicht fehlen darf. Der Obligatorische Light Schlauch.
Gewicht des alten 187,9 gramm.





Ersetzt durch einen (angeblichen) Schwalbe XX 95 Gramm Schlauch ( Wirkliches Gewicht: 105 Gramm).

Ersparnis: 82,9 Gramm 
Kostenpunkt: 10,50 Euro

Am Hinterrad ist noch keiner Verbaut. Dass werde ich noch in betracht ziehen.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (11. Dezember 2011)

Bei Pedale bin ich eigendlich eingeschwören auf meine Wellgo Mag Ti. Auch diesmal scheinen sie mir recht zugeben.
Hatte die Tryall Pedale für leicht gehalten, aber Falsch!

302,5 Gramm:




Zu

298 Gramm




Ersparnis: 4,5 Gramm
Kosten: 120 Euro (Spaß, hatte noch einen Satz zuhause)


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (11. Dezember 2011)

Da Style nicht auf der Strecke bleiben soll, setze ich mir dieses mal, neben Konsquenten Leichtbau, auch noch das Motto: ,, Black an Gold"





Gewicht etwa 8560 gramm (Liste vergessen zuhause)

Nächstes Wochenende geht es weiter. Hab leider nur am Wochenende zugriff auf einen PC um Bilder hochzuladen.
Ein paar sehr leichte Pakete erwarte ich noch die Woche !

Desweiteren möchte ich mit ein paar Fragen abschließen:

1. Sprcht etwas gegen ein 128mm Lager?
2. Welcher (leichter) Rahmen besitzt Full Disc?
3. Wie sind die Erfahrungen zu einem Breakbooster? Geht es auch ohne? HS33
4. Alternativ Reifen zum Rubber Queen (890 Gramm) ?


----------



## Eisbein (11. Dezember 2011)

für mich stellt sich besonders hier die sinnfrage, aber nicht über das gesamte projekt, sondern eher bei einigen teilen.

Ich kenn das rad und 8,6 kg ist schon mega leicht. Ich empfand es grade so als noch fahrbar, auch wenn das rad schon nicht mehr das steifste war!

der reifen vorn,... naja wenn du meinst du kannst damit noch fahren: viel spaß!


Vll. als tipp: 1. es gibt carbon felgen (für vorn mit 300-400g sicher intressant)
2. HS 33 ist leichter als fulldisc
3. Full disc bei einem leichtbaurahmen und revo speichen -> Viel spaß, könnte vll. etwas flexen...



Bitte den unterschwelligen Sarkasmus nicht überlesen


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (11. Dezember 2011)

Sarkasmus und Hohn begegnen mir ständig. 

Hab bis jetzt noch nicht gemerkt, dass es sich "weich" fahren würde. Was wiegst du? 
Mag sein das 8,5 leicht ist, da geht aber noch. 

Den Reifen fahre ich jetzt eine Woche, auch bei Nässe. Kann mich nicht beklagen. 
Kenne ich bereits vom 20". 

HS33 leichter sind, die Nachteile überwiegen aber. Solche Disskusionen braucht aber keiner.


----------



## MatzeD (11. Dezember 2011)

Zum Thema HS33 ohne Brakebooster kann ich nur sagen,das ich deswegen schon ca 2 Wochen Sportpause wegen Steißbein-weh hatte.Zum Thema Disc-HS33 sage ich, das sich scheiben besser einstellen lassen, und im großen und ganzen einfach besser Hand zuhaben sind.Das Bike gefällt bis jetzt sehr gut.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (11. Dezember 2011)

Gut, wenn ich zusammen rechne HS33+ Schellen, Schrauben+ Beläge (Alu)+ Breakbooster, komme ich mit Disc sicherlich leichter. Wenigstens am Hinterrad. 
Das schwere wird einen Rahmen ausfindig zu machen. Amliebsten noch in PM Version.


----------



## duro e (11. Dezember 2011)

-vergess den scheiss mit full disc ! , flext viel zu viel und der hebel ist zu groß am 26zoll hinterrad. hinten ne hs33 mit vernünftigen rahmen ohne booster das geht .
damals am koxx coust v2 wars perfekt.

rubberqueen reifen würd ich lassen , der ist so die grenze was leicht und haltbar angeht 

rahmen würd ich den lassen , oder wenn halt richtung rockman was . (kenn aber nicht dein budget)


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (11. Dezember 2011)

Auf Rockman wird gespart. 

Damals haben auch alle gesagt dass Full Disc am 20" nicht funktioniert (Rahmenbrüche, Belagspiel usw. ). 
Wenn ich was passendes bekomme probier ich es gerne. 
Den Echo SL werd ich ach bald verkaufen. 

Plane derzeit noch am Vorderrad. Hab da noch einiges an Potenzial.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (12. Dezember 2011)

ich wog damals knapp über 90kg...


----------



## hst_trialer (12. Dezember 2011)

Über Sinn und Unsinn lässt sich immer streiten, nur beim Leichtbau nicht!
Nutzt die Erfahrungen doch lieber um zu sehen, wie weit man gewisse Grenzen ausloten kann. Vielleicht tut sich ja doch noch das ein oder andere Teil auf, dem man rein von den Gewichtswerten nie trauen würde, aber vielleicht trotzdem im Trial funktioniert!

Also ich bin gespannt auf das Ergebnis... vor allem es dann in Köln live zu sehen


----------



## Eisbein (12. Dezember 2011)

wie schon geschrieben, gehts mir nicht um das projekt an sich. Das ich davon nicht viel halte, ist halt so.

Nur bei einigen teile find ichs wirklich fragwürdig ob es im alltag wirklich gut funktioniert. 


Natürlich werd ich das thema weiterhin verfolgen, vll. findet man ja hier und da nette anregungen. 


vll. noch ein tipp: http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=42&products_id=276 die wiegen mit titanachse nur 254g. 

Ein kollege von mir hat die sich jetzt fürs enduro bestellt. Ich werde berichten wie sie sich schlagen!


----------



## duro e (12. Dezember 2011)

preis und gewicht sind für ne gute plattform echt extrem niedrig !

@ dome  ,    hinten ne gute hs33 mit gutem setup das kann einiges !
                 vorn am besten etwas wieder richtung marta sl oder so


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (12. Dezember 2011)

Die Pedale schreib ich mir mal auf die Liste, danke. 
Solange ich noch hunderte Gramm wo anders einsparen kann, müssen sie noch etwas warten. 

So wie es aussieht wird es hinten (erstmal) HS33. Für vorne hab ich was richtig leckeres Geordert. Erhoffe mir das Paket die Woche.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (12. Dezember 2011)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Über Sinn und Unsinn lässt sich immer streiten, nur beim Leichtbau nicht!



Klasse ausgedrückt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (12. Dezember 2011)

> Ausgangspunkt dafür war, dass die DOB Felge an meinem 20" gebrochen ist. Ein neues Hinterrad (nach meinem Standart ) hätte mich gut 200-300 Euro gekostet. Daraus war die kurzschluss Reaktion einfach das nächst Beste zu kaufen.



Ich kapier aber immer noch nicht warum du anfängst dir ein 26" in leicht aufzubauen, nur weil n Rad an deinem 20" kaputt gegangen ist?
FÜr mich klingt das so "die 200 für das Hinterrad waren mir zuviel, deswegen geb ich jetzt lieber mal 1200 für ein leichtes Rad in 26" aus"
check ich nicht
bitte um Erklärung...

Und ansonsten bin ich immer sehr interessiert an solchen Projekten. Auch wenn ich selbst lieber stabile, als leichte Teile habe, gibt es doch derweil Teile die beides vereinen können. Und manchmal doch für einen angemessenen Preis....Deswegen

gruß
erwin


----------



## ecols (12. Dezember 2011)

Den Echo kann man schon auch ohne Booster fahren. Hab ich ne ganze Weile gemacht. Er flext schon mehr, allerdings in vertretbarem Maße. Ob sich das lohnt musst du selbst entscheiden. Ich hab meinen Booster wieder hin gebaut.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (12. Dezember 2011)

@erwin
Hab Langezeit das ,,Kleine" nicht mehr gepfleg/aufgerüstet. Da hab ich nicht eingesehen das Geld für ein Hinterrad auszugeben. 
Das Bike hat mich lange beglitten, es wird aber Zeit für neue Dinge. 
Geld spielt hier nicht so die große Rolle (solange ich meine Freundin unter Kontrolle habe). Daran Feilen stört sie viel mehr *lach*. 


@ecols
Danke, für deine Erfahrungen damit. Dann kann ich erstmal den Booster bei Seite lassen, ohne mir gleich den Kopf um den Rahmen machen zu müssen.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (12. Dezember 2011)

Hab eben mit einem Euro 13,8 Gramm am Vorderrad gespart. Das Nackt mit neuem TESA und Schrauben 726,1 Gramm wiegt.  
Oben im zweiten Beitrag, ist das Rad auf der Waage. Dank Blitz hab ich mich verlesen und es heißt 739,9 Gramm. So ist auch alles wieder klargestellt. 

War aber eben bei meinem Dealer. Hab versucht an leichtere Speichen zukommen. Aber Ernüchterung, 4,5 Gramm pro Speiche ist schon die Grenze. Überlegung war Radial auf der NoDisc Seite. Am 20" klappt das sogar mit Messerspeichen. Gibt es da Erfahrungsberichte?

Paket 1/2 ist heute versendet worden.


----------



## Eisbein (12. Dezember 2011)

sapim CX ray!

leichter wirds kaum gehen und aushalten sollen die auch ganz gut was! nur sind die kosten imens. Ã¼ber 2â¬ pro speiche...


----------



## MisterLimelight (12. Dezember 2011)

Messerspeichen sind ja auch stabiler als Normale.

Welche Felge kostet denn 200-300 â¬ ?

...aber ist schon Ã¤rgerlich, wenn man Gewicht spart wie ein BlÃ¶der und dann wiegt das neue 20" Monty-Rad von der Stange (angeblich) 1kg weniger ...

Ich glaube 7,2kg ist am 26" sehr gut. Ein Black Sky soll mal soviel gewogen haben.


----------



## duro e (12. Dezember 2011)

7,2!?!?!?!?! , glaub ich nicht , dann hat da jemand vorn ein vr ausm rennrad oder so dringehabt und hinten keinen reifen drauf


----------



## MisterLimelight (12. Dezember 2011)

korrigiere: 7,6 ist der angegebene Wert http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.192328170799910.46695.100000681867075&type=3


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (12. Dezember 2011)

Eisbein schrieb:


> sapim CX ray!
> 
> leichter wirds kaum gehen und aushalten sollen die auch ganz gut was! nur sind die kosten imens. über 2 pro speiche...


Wiegen wohl zwischen 4,75 - 4,3 Gramm das Stück. Die derzeitigen wiegen 4,4-4,5. 



MisterLimelight schrieb:


> Messerspeichen sind ja auch stabiler als Normale.
> Welche Felge kostet denn 200-300  ?
> 
> ...aber ist schon ärgerlich, wenn man Gewicht spart wie ein Blöder und dann wiegt das neue 20" Monty-Rad von der Stange (angeblich) 1kg weniger ...
> ...



Felge ist gebrochen und ein Hinterrad kostet 200-300. 

Spielst du das 6,xx kg Carbon Rad an? 
Ein 7,2 Kilo Bike ist schon heftig. Glaube kaum dass da nicht noch seitens der Firmen (Prototypen) nachgeholfen wurde. 
Zu sehr will ich auch nicht in den Modellbau abdriften a La Gabeln und Kurbeln aus Carbon.


----------



## Insomnia- (12. Dezember 2011)

Das Black Sky ist auf 7,6?:O
Kevin Liu's Sky 2 "V2" wiegt angeblich 7.9kg MIT carbon Gabel und den ganzen Spielereien ("spielzeug" Vorbau)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (12. Dezember 2011)

7,6 kann ich dort nicht erkennen , will mal wissen was an dem rad so leichter ist als an kevin liu seinem z.b , zumal kevin noch die koxx carbon gabel fährt


----------



## florianwagner (12. Dezember 2011)

mein rad wiegt ziemlich genau 8 kilo, allerdings ohne carbongabel, die nochmal 200gr leichter sein drüfte. also ist das gewicht schon in etwa richtig.


----------



## Insomnia- (13. Dezember 2011)

Es geht hier aber um ein Rad das OHNE Carbongabel und so Spielereien auf 7,6kg sein soll. Im Gegensatz dazu steht Kevin Liu's Rahmen mit dem ganzen Leichtbaukrempel bei 7,9kg
Darum werden gerade die 7,6 Kg des ersten Rades angezweifelt.


----------



## Eisbein (13. Dezember 2011)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Wiegen wohl zwischen 4,75 - 4,3 Gramm das Stück. Die derzeitigen wiegen 4,4-4,5.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aktuell sind die revo's verbaut? 2 1.5 1.8?!

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die cx ray schwerer  sind.  und selbst wenn der unterschied marginal ist, da steht ja faktor 64 dahinter und an den laufrädern merkst das gewicht am ehesten!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (13. Dezember 2011)

Selbst wenn ich 64x0,4 Gramm spare, Zahl ich 150. Das ist eine Rechnung die (noch) nicht aufgeht. 
Neuer Rahmen reißt da eher schon 200 Gramm.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (14. Dezember 2011)

Weihnachten wurde vorverlegt auf ...heute !
Zwei Pakete haben den Weg zu mir gefunden. 

Die Tage gibt es bebilderte Beweise.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (15. Dezember 2011)

Das ist hier echt kein ,,Mist" mehr.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (15. Dezember 2011)

So langsam näher ich mich der ...





...Kilogramm Grenze.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (15. Dezember 2011)

Bleibt mir nur die Hoffnung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (15. Dezember 2011)

... dass die liebe ,,Marta" es nicht mitbekommt.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (15. Dezember 2011)

Mal sehen wie die neuen Komponenten sich verhalten. Bei dem ganzen experimentieren hab ich oft genug gemerkt dass: ,, nicht immer alles Gold ist, was glänzt. "


----------



## kamo-i (15. Dezember 2011)

Die rote 8 gefällt mir am besten!


----------



## Insomnia- (16. Dezember 2011)

MT 8 300gr mit Scheibe wenn ich mich recht entsinne?
Oder seh ich da falsch?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (16. Dezember 2011)

Das siehst du falsch. Sie noch leichter. 

Komplett 291,0 Gramm. Ein bisschen kann ich den Adapter sicherlich noch bearbeiten. 
Morgen gibt es neue Bilder und auch mal ein Gesammt Gewicht. Fragt auch keiner nach ...?


----------



## regenmagichnich (16. Dezember 2011)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Morgen gibt es neue Bilder und auch mal ein Gesammt Gewicht. Fragt auch keiner nach ...?




Hi
Woher bekommst du das Gesamtgewicht? Kann man sein bike beim nächsten Radhändler wiegen lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (16. Dezember 2011)

Die meisten guten Radläden haben Waagen. Allerdings haben die entsprechende Toleranzen. 
Ich zerlege mein Bike komplett und lege alles (bis auf Rahmen) auf die Kern Waage.


----------



## kamo-i (16. Dezember 2011)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Die meisten guten Radläden haben Waagen. Allerdings haben die entsprechende Toleranzen.
> Ich zerlege mein Bike komplett und lege alles (bis auf Rahmen) auf die Kern Waage.



Ok, spätestens JETZT respektiere ich dein Projekt!


----------



## ingoingo (16. Dezember 2011)

, 

Und nochmal ne Gesamtaufnahme bitte


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (16. Dezember 2011)

@kamo-i
Hab auch von jedem Teil ein Fotobeweis. Falls jemand zweifelt. 

@ingoingo
Das ist ja wohl Selbstverständlich.


----------



## To-bi-bo (16. Dezember 2011)

Lädst du die Bilder der Teile auch hier in die Gewichtegalerie?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (16. Dezember 2011)

So nach und nach Lad ich alle in mein Benutzeralbum ,,Trial Projekt" und verlinken sie hierhin. 
Gibt es hier im Forum eine Gewichtsgallerie?


----------



## hst_trialer (16. Dezember 2011)

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (16. Dezember 2011)

Wir sollten sowas im Forum bei uns einrichten. Halt nur Trial Parts. 
Paar Daten dazu und man hat immer alles an der Hand. (hab noch einiges an Bildern)


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (16. Dezember 2011)

Für eine gute Nacht.


----------



## -OX- (16. Dezember 2011)

> Wir sollten sowas im Forum bei uns einrichten. Halt nur Trial Parts.
> Paar Daten dazu und man hat immer alles an der Hand. (hab noch einiges an Bildern)



gibt es ja eigentlich schon 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=275179


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (17. Dezember 2011)

Paar Gewichtige Worte...

Das umrüsten auf Scheibe hat -139,8 Gramm gebracht.*

-104 Gramm für die Echo SL Gabel (681 gr. ),*
-35,8 Gramm für die MT8 (291,0 gr. )
Die V-Brake hat 326,8 Gramm gewogen.*

Durch die Echo Gabel konnte ich leider nicht meinen Kompletten CrankBrother Steuersatz verbauen (64 gr. ). Darum hab ich lediglich die obere Einheit getauscht ( -6 Gr. ), plus der wegfallende Konus an der Gabel ( -8,9 gr. ). Kann ich hier schon wieder 14,9 Gramm abziehen.*

Eine neue Lenker Vorbau Kombi, bestehend aus Monty Ti Vorbau und Syntace Vector Carbon Lenker wiegt 398,1 Gramm. *
Der Mist Carbon Lenker und der Echo SL haben mit 444,4 Gramm.*

Weiter -80 Gramm waren am Schlauch noch zu holen. Ich schaue mal wie ich in komplett Light parat komme.*

Liste geht noch ein wenig...

Die Sache mit den Kurbeln.*
Ein Standart waren Alu Kurbel schrauben (-5,8 gr. ).*
Hatte auch noch ein paar Tryall Kurbeln hier liegen. Schnell ausgewogen und zum passenden Farbkonzept (schwarz, rot), einen Monty Freilauf drauf gepackt. Ganze -25 Gramm.*

Derzeitiges Gewicht 8214.9 Gramm
Um nicht zuviel raus zunehmen, hab ich den nächsten Schritt hier fast komplett liegen. Damit fallen über 150 Gramm!
Fotos gibt es vlt heute, aber vielleicht auch morgen erst, ist ja Advent.*


----------



## eHugo (18. Dezember 2011)

Ich weis nicht ob es fr dich interessant ist, aber schau dir mal den Schlauch "ECLIPSE Schlauch 26" " an. Der soll nur 56g wiegen, laut Hersteller. Mit 50â¬ aber auch nicht ohne http://r2-bike.com/eclipse-fahrrad-schlauch


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (18. Dezember 2011)

Hey,

die Prototypen Charge war wohl 1A. Verfolge das Thema schon etwa zwei Jahre. Aber die neuen haben von abgerissenen Ventilen, über Mirco Löcher bistum zur totalen unkulanz von Eclipse alles dabei. 
Für 100 gut 100 Gramm vernichten ist nicht teuer.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (18. Dezember 2011)

Advent, Advent...













Morgen geht die nächste Order raus. Damit wir mal was schaffen...


----------



## duro e (18. Dezember 2011)

also optisch sicherlich nicht das schönste , flatbar und die palme als vorbau würden mir gar nicht taugen.


----------



## echo trailer (18. Dezember 2011)

die palme ist geil!!  ....mit dem lenker könnte ich allerdings auch nicht fahren 
das ding würde hier viel schöner aussehen, wenn die fotos nicht so verschwommen währen( aber sowas passiert ja manchen leuten auch in videos...  )


aber alta: wieso hat die VR felge noch lack und runde löcher?    die muss ohne lack und mit RIESEN PARALLELOGRAMM löchern   das macht doch bestimmt 80-90 gramm wenn du es drauf anlegst oder?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (18. Dezember 2011)

Hatte auch bedenken zum Flatbar. Hab den Vergleich zum Mist/Echo gezogen und sind lediglich 1,5 cm in der Höhe weniger. 
Der Vorbau holt es raus. 
Konnte heutemal Fahren und fährt sich echt nett. 250 Gramm weniger merkt man. 

@echo
Fotos kann ich nur mit dem IPhone einstellen. Hab keinen PC für die Spiegel Kamera. 
Die Löcher sind problematisch. Handelt sich um eine DOB Felge. Da bringt es nicht so viel, aber die Speichen reißen durch die Ecke schneller raus.


----------



## echo trailer (19. Dezember 2011)

ahh nagut okay.... auch wieder war


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (20. Dezember 2011)

Es Schneit, habe noch keine Antwort aus dem Trialmarkt und noch nicht bestellt. 
Mieses Wetter lässt mich die Tage sicherlich ein bisschen was Feilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (20. Dezember 2011)

Bestellt sind Kleinigkeiten. 
Schlechte Nachrichten. Hat mein Dremel einen Burnout. Jetzt muss ich mich um Ersatz kümmern...


----------



## ingoingo (20. Dezember 2011)

Dremel ist Kinderspielzeug, seit neustem habe ich den Proxxon IB/E Schleifer und bin voll zufrieden


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (24. Dezember 2011)

Die Woche wollt ich noch schreiben. Dank eines Arbeitsunfall hatte ich einen drei Tage Aufenthalt im Krankenhaus. 
Freundin mir auch im Nacken hängt, kurz:

2 Buchungen:

1. Beträgt -189 ca. 
2. Betragt -13 ca

Bin kurz vor der 8000. 
Bilder kann man dich in meinem Benutzer Album anschauen. 
Melde mich morgen.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (25. Dezember 2011)

Magura 




Das V-Brake Set Up wog 475 Gramm. 

Nochmals danke an Next ( bietet hier Dreharbeiten für jeder man an) !
POM



 Alu waren es 8,1 Gramm 

Gedrehte Spacer für eine Echo SL Nabe. Alu wiegt 9,1 Gramm.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (25. Dezember 2011)

Noch nicht vollendet. 
An einen "Dremel" komme ich erst im Laufe nächster Woche.


----------



## ingoingo (25. Dezember 2011)

für was sind die oberen POM Teile? 

Wenn ich richtig liege mit dem was ich denke was das untere ist würde ich sagen das hält net.

Sind das die Spacer zwischen Rahmen und Lager ?


lg Ingo


edit: Magura Verschlussschraube kannste noch gegen eine aus Alu tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (25. Dezember 2011)

Die oberen Teile sind unterlegscheiben für die klemmung der Räder. 
Wobei hinten doch grenzwertig erscheint, wird der Test noch zeigen. 

Unteren Spacer kommen zwischen Rahmen und Lager. Konnte beim anziehen noch nichts Feststellen bzw. das Rad dreht sich auch ohne Probleme (keinerlei Spiel).


----------



## echo trailer (25. Dezember 2011)

hi, 

du kannst noch bei deinem HS 33 Griff oben einen Teil absägen, sodass sie nicht mehr an der berüchtigten stelle reißt. weißt was ich meine?

ähhm und dann noch ma ne frage... ich hab momentan das gefühl, dass jeder preis in ordnung ist solange die gewichtsersparnis in ordnung ist. hast du dann schon mal über titan ritzel und freilauf nachgedacht?  

sind die kurbelschrauben schon alu?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (25. Dezember 2011)

An welcher Stelle reißen sie denn?

Hab schonmal nach Titan Ritzeln geschaut. Fahre hinten die Echo zum Stecken, hab nur zum Schrauben gefunden. 
Zum Ti Freilauf, er soll sich ja wohl nicht so bewährt haben. 
Geld spielt eine untergeordnete Rolle. Als nächstes kommt das teuerste, der Rahmen. 

Sobald der Echo SL verkauft ist, kann ich ordern. 
Groß gebastelt hab ich auch noch nicht. Da versteckt sich noch einiges !

Ps: Die Kurbelschrauben sind schon aus Alu.


----------



## Eisbein (25. Dezember 2011)

als ich vor 1,5 jahren mal was bestellt hatte, sagte mir kevin, das es die Ti Ritzel auch zum stecken gibt. 

Würde mal beim Jan anrufen und nachfragen. kann ja sein der er die bekommt, aber nicht im shop hat, weil keiner die haben will?!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (25. Dezember 2011)

Werd am Dienstag mal einen anruf tätigen. Brauche da auch noch ein paar Dinge. 
Hatte auch vor nächsten Monat bei Biketrial.ch bestellen. 
Hab ein Haufen Sachen die ich noch brauche. Vielleicht haben sie ja Titan Ritzel.


----------



## echo trailer (25. Dezember 2011)

alles klar, schönes projekt ehrlich...auf den Rahmen bin ich gespannt  aber du willst sicher nicht sagen welcher es wird 


ich glaub ein ozonys curve käme geil ......wobei das wahrscheinlich nicht so sehr gut hält


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (25. Dezember 2011)

Gibt nicht viel leichte Auswahl. Ich werd mir einen Echo Mark 2 Ti mit Titan Lager kaufen. 
Soll um die 1618 gr. komplett dann wiegen. 
Wer was leichteres hat, bitte Posten. 

Hab paar Kleinigkeiten noch und ihr werdet euch wundern wo ich landen kann. 
Konnte eben mal kurz eine runde drehen. Es fährt sich fantastisch. Die Spacer scheinen zu funktionieren und die 186 Gramm weniger am Heck 
machen sich sehr heftig bemerkbar.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (26. Dezember 2011)

Da mein Foto Album beschrankt ist, hab ich ein Picasa Album angelegt. 
Gerne kann hier jedes Gewicht verfolgt und im Forum kommentiert werden !
,,Leichtbau und Stolz"

https://picasaweb.google.com/BikeFuhrpark


----------



## trialelmi (26. Dezember 2011)

Aber auch posten, wenn crasht ^^.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (26. Dezember 2011)

Selbstverständlich !

Musste vorne einen POM Spacer gegen Alu Tauschen. War zuweich an der Disc Seite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jockie (29. Dezember 2011)

Bremsscheibe vorne ist ne 160er bei dir, oder? Was wiegt die?
Ich habe noch ne Aorta-Ti-Bremsscheibe mit echten 60,0 Gramm zu verkaufen:


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (29. Dezember 2011)

Gekauft!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (30. Dezember 2011)

Hab ein wenig mit Jan geschrieben. Ein Titan Steck Ritzel kostet mich 70. Hab aber noch kein genaues Gewicht. 
Mal sehen ob es sich Lohnt. Die Lieferzeit betitelte er auf Anfang März. 

Hab mir übergangsweise mal den Proxxon Industrie Motor gekauft. Klasse Maschine !
Ein Werkzeug mit Charakter. 
Hatte die Tage kurz Aussicht auf eine Echo SL Bremse. War aber schon verkauft, leider.
Hab mich dann hingesetzt und angefangen mir meine Bremse zu erleichtern. 

Nächstes Wochenende gibt es wieder ein paar News und mal was gebasteltes, endlich.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (2. Januar 2012)

Hoffe man kann es erkennen. Hab ein paar Probleme mit dem Handy und dem verlinken aus dem Fotoalbum. 

Hab mich gestern Abend noch kurz an die Schellen gesetzt. Überlege auch den Rest aus der Schelle zu nehmen. Sprich, von Schraubenloch zu Schraubenloch. Meint ihr ich bekomme Probleme mit flexenden Bremsen?
Denke in ein, zwei Wochen Order ich die letzten Teile. Viele hab ich nicht mehr, machen allerdings so viel platt an Gewicht, dass ihr euch noch wundern werdet !
Um ein bisschen die Zeit zu überbrücken, kommen die Woche noch ein paar Päckchen und was gebasteltes. 

Suche noch einen Echo SL Hebel ! Wer da was hat, darf sich gerne Melden. 40 bei Jan sind mir zuviel für 5 Gramm Ersparniss.


----------



## erwinosius (2. Januar 2012)

Ich würde nicht noch mehr aus den Bremsschellen nehmen. Habe selbst die TNN Schellen die sehr extrem ausgefräst und dünn sind und man merkt schon dass sie sehr weich sind. Nicht unbedingt beim fahren, aber mein montieren drücken sie sich sehr auseinander so dass man jedes mal Angst haben muss dass sie kaputt gehen.....


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (2. Januar 2012)

Weißt du das Gewicht deiner Schellen? So sollten meine mindestens aussehen. Gerne würd ich auch mehr probieren. Vielleicht...mach ich es auch einfach.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (3. Januar 2012)

Die Post war da....


----------



## ingoingo (3. Januar 2012)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Die Post war da....


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (3. Januar 2012)

Schwer...





Leichter...




Sehr leicht...!




Denke lange fahre ich sie nicht. Kurz durch's Penthaus gerollt, naja. Aber mal ein bisschen einfahren. 
Vorerst -20 Gramm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (5. Januar 2012)

Gerade keine Kamera. 
Stand der Dinge:

-Die MT8 ist unter 290 Gramm. Konnte noch 1,8 Gramm an der Tülle sparen, und 0,9 Gramm am Adapter (aufgemacht). 
Jetzg: 288,3 Gramm
-Lenkergriffe gekürzt -4,8 Gramm

Die Bremse...
Da bastel ich schon ein paar Tagen dran. Bilder gibt es bald. Derzeitiger stand komplett 260,0 Gramm. Modell war ein 05er, mit 4 Finger Hebel und Alu Belägen.


----------



## kamo-i (6. Januar 2012)

Du gehst nur noch gegen! Weiter so! Gefällt immer immer besser der Thread hier! =)


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (6. Januar 2012)

In meinem Lebenstil -dem Chaos- hab ich leider die Liste mit meinen Gewichten verloren. 
Muss ich die Tage mal alles wieder wiegen. 

Eben noch 2,4 Gramm gespart. Man mag nicht glauben, das Sticker so schwer sind !


----------



## Eisbein (8. Januar 2012)

2.4g - IRRE schwer 

fahrrad sauber halten bringt sicher mehr


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (9. Januar 2012)

Wir wissen doch Beide das es sich auch summiert !
Die Woche kommen ein paar Kleinigkeiten. 

Bin derzeit echt mit einer Fräse am liebäugeln, statt das Bike auf die gepeilten >7,5 kg zu bringen.


----------



## Eisbein (9. Januar 2012)

ich mach ja nur scherze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (10. Januar 2012)

Sowas hör ich mir öfters an 

Derzeit stockt es etwas. Der Trialmarkt ist ziemlich leer gekauft, komme nicht an Parts herran. 
Bei Tarty kosten die Parts zum Teil das doppelte. Ansonsten gibt es keine Shops in Deutschland...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (10. Januar 2012)

HS33 mit 4 Finger Hebel






Ausgangsgewicht war etwas mit 84 Gramm für die Geber Einheit. Hab erstmal den Hebel ein bisschen gemacht. Da wo keine Finger hingehören, gibt es auch kein Material mehr.*
Am Hebel trau ich mich an sich nicht mehr. Nächste Wahl ist ein Echo SL Hebel. Dieser spart mir nochmal 5 Gramm (23-->18).*

Zunächst mal ein wenig die Bilder einer Echo SL Einheit "Studiert".*
Nach kurzer Zeit war auch klar wie die Form aussehen muss (Gehäuse) =Minimalsistisch !
Zwischen Hebel und Leitungsanschlüssen ein gutes Stück Alu entfernt. Gehäuse neu geformt und Alu Schrauben.*

Der nächste Schritt war erst nur eine Idee. Aus der Not heraus musste ich es aber doch sofort umsetzen. 
Die Stahl Schraube aus dem TPA -welche den Kolben betätigt- musste raus. Kein Problem...
Kurz gewogen 3,7 Gramm.
Den Abend liegen gelassen und dann war die Schraube im Chaos verschwunden. *******, also doch noch Basteln. 
Man möchte ja am nächsten Tag was fahren. 

Alu Schraube genommen, das Gewinde flach gefeilt, den Inbus Kopf gekürzt und eine Fase verpasst (verhindert das rausrutschen aus dem Kolben). 
Funktioniert ohne Probleme. Ist auch alles einstellbar. 
Bin schon Schrauben am Bestellen, unzwar längere, damit der Kopf ganz entfernt werden kann. 
Gewicht meiner Schraube 1,1 Gramm 





Gewicht meiner Gebereinheit: 66 Gramm.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (10. Januar 2012)

Nächsten Schritte sind:

-Echo SL -5 Gramm
-neue Anschlüsse aus Alu
-evtl. neue Nehmereinheiten bzw. Bearbeiten

Komettes Gewicht meiner Magura mit Alu Belägen (ja, auch gefräst) 260,0 Gramm. 
Um es vorweg zunehmen, das Zeug wurde gefahren und (noch) ist alles unauffällig. 
Wer noch einen Hebel hat oder leichte Nehmer --->PN


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (11. Januar 2012)

Das Blatt hat sich gewendet. 

Die Woche kamen zwei päckchen.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (12. Januar 2012)

Auf dem weg meine Pakete zu holen. Heute Abend gibt es wieder was !

Die nächsten Wochen gibt es übrigends ein paar nette Updates.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (12. Januar 2012)

Besten Dank an den User NOS-Trial !


----------



## To-bi-bo (12. Januar 2012)

Aber die ist doch schwerer?!?!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (13. Januar 2012)

Die ist 8,9 Gramm schwerer als die Titan Scheibe, aber 11.1 Gramm leichter als die Hope Scheibe. 
Die Titan Scheibe musste ich nach kurzer Zeit wieder abbauen. Von der Bremsleistung war sie annehmbar. Der Belag verschleiß hingegen war extrem. 
Ein paar Bremsungen und dicker "Staub" auf der Scheibe. Die Oberfläche war doch schon sehr Rau. Vielleicht würden Sinter Beläge die Scheibe bändigen, aber das Teste ich irgendwann einmal. 

Heute Abend hab ich wieder eine Bastelstunde. Der ganze Kram wird dann morgen getestet. Werde Berichten ...


Edit: was kaputt gefahren. 2 XX-Light Schläuche von Schwalbe in 4 Wochen. Beide sind geplatzt. 
Ansonsten noch alles Top.


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (15. Januar 2012)

liest sich sehr krank,gefällt mir


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (16. Januar 2012)

Danke, man tut sein bestes. 

Muss gegebener maßen zugeben, dass ich das Wochenende lieber fahren gewesen bin. 
Hab also nicht viel gebastelt. 
Die Alu Scheibe hab ich angefangen, allerdings wollte ich sie erst testen bevor ich daran weiter bastel. 
Am Anfang war ich skeptisch. Bremskraft war der Titan Scheibe gleich. Das gab sich aber nach 500 Meter einfahren. 
Bremskraft liegt fast auf dem Niveau einer Stahl Scheibe. Nur die Handkraft am Hebel ist größer. Zum Verschleiß kann ich mir noch nicht viel erlauben. 
Die MT8 ist ein bisschen Zickig, was andere Materialien angeht. Sie Hobelt regelrecht Bremsbeläg/Scheibe runter. 
Die Zeit wird zeigen wie das Verhältnis zu Gewicht und Verschleiß ist...

Desweiteren konnte ich an meiner lieblingsbaustelle (HS33) noch was erledigen. Die Woche kamen die Kettenblatt Schrauben. 
Hier mal der Anschluss aus Stahl ( 2,6 Gramm das St. )





Die KB Schrauben eckig feilen hat 5 Minuten in anspruch genommen, für 2 Schrauben. 




Gewicht für Beide 1,8 Gramm. 
Gewinn: 3,4 Gramm für 1,40

Erhoffe mir noch immer einen gebrauchten Echo SL Hebel/Nehmer zubekommen. 
Dann kann ich das auch abschließen. 

Muss sie die Woche noch die KB Schrauben anbauen. Das mach ich aber bei der letzten größeren Maßnahme.
Mehr wenn das Spezial Paket da ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (16. Januar 2012)

welche kurbeln willst du denn fahren, wenn du KB schrauben verbaust?


----------



## To-bi-bo (16. Januar 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> welche kurbeln willst du denn fahren, wenn du KB schrauben verbaust?



ich schätze er braucht die kettenblattschrauben nicht für die kettenblätter


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (16. Januar 2012)

Aus den Kettenblatt Schrauben kann man sich Überwurfmuttern für die Bremsleitung bauen.


----------



## Eisbein (16. Januar 2012)

ahaaaaa


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (18. Januar 2012)

Es ist soweit !
Mein neuer Rahmen ist gekommen. 
Nach etlichen Mails in die Weltgeschichte, klingelte Anfang letzter Woche mein iPhone. 
Es meldete sich eine männliche Person mit recht heftigen Akzent. 
Er Meinte : Hallo, hier ist der Trialstore.at und wir hätten noch einen Echo MK II Ti mit Titan Trettlager...

Da sind meine Augen direkt groß geworden, dazu noch der Absolut unschlagbare Preis. Jenseits von England, Schweiz oder Deutschland !
Der Versand dauerte Zwei Tage, sehr netter Herr und absolut empfehlenswert der Store. 

Bin gerade auf dem Weg das gute Stück nach Hause zu bringen. Aufgebaut bekomm ich ihn erst morgen. Das Gewicht kann ich aber heute Abend noch Posten. 
Desweiteren...
Ein Paket hätte nächste Woche kommen sollen. Aufgrund Logistischer Schwierigkeiten bei der Verpackung wird sich das etwas verzögern. 
Somit hab ich noch nicht alles zusammen für meine Rekord jagt. Zum Jam steht aber soweit alles. Wer da ist darf auch mal fahren.


----------



## Insomnia- (18. Januar 2012)

ICh darf fahren?
Darf ich meinen Lenker  montieren?XD
Bin echt mal gespannt wie das Rad wird bzgl. flexen.
Ich erinnere dich an das verzogene Hinterrad.
War da eigentlich alles fest wie es sollte oder einfach nur was lose?
Schreibste das Gewicht deines aktuellen Rahmens Heute ABend bitte auch rein nur so um das ersparnis zu erfahren;D


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (18. Januar 2012)

Kurz bei Subway noch den essen gekauft. 

Der Rahmen wiegt ohne Schrauben 1624 Gramm + Steuersatz und Schrauben bin ich bei ca. 280 Gramm ersparnis !
Wenn ich morgen umbaue, Wiege ich alles wieder. Hoffe ich hab die 7,7 damit geknackt. 

Klar darfst fahren. Mein Lenker bleibt aber


----------



## Insomnia- (18. Januar 2012)

alter...
Bin gespannt...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (19. Januar 2012)

Ich mach mir ein schönes Stück klassische Musik an und Baue mal das Bike. 
Werde mit Detailierter Partliste Berichten !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (19. Januar 2012)

Kurzer Report !

An die 7,7 Kilo komme ich nicht herran. 
Baue gerade alles zusammen.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (19. Januar 2012)

An die 7,7 kg komm ich nicht ran, weil, ich sie pulveresiert habe !

Liste
Rahmen: Echo MKII mit Titan Lager - 1624 Gramm 
Gabel: Echo SL - 677,6 Gramm
Steuersatz: Cobalt - 55,6 Gramm !
Vorbau: Monty - 195,5
Lenker: Syntace - 202 Gramm 
Griffe: 32,3 Gramm
Kurbel+ Freilauf: Tryall + Monty - 613,8 Gramm
Kurbel Schrauben: Tiso Alu - 14,8 Gramm 
Pedale: Wellgo MG1 Ti - 298 Gramm
Kette: KMC iwas - 257,5 Gramm

Vr. Bremse: Magura MT8/NOS Alu Disc - 275,3 Gramm
Hr. Bremse: Magura Hs33 -  256,6 Gramm (komplett)

Hinterrad: Tryall NoWar Felge, Echo Sl Nabe - 987 Gramm
Hr. Reifen: Rubber Queen Falt - 890 Gramm (beschnitten)
Schlauch: Schwalbe XX Lite -105,9

Vorderrad: DOB Felge/ Tryall Nabe- 723,4 Gramm
Vr. Reifen: Maxxis MAXX Lite 310 -304 Gramm 
Schlauch: Schwalbe XX Lite - 103,9 Gramm

Spacer: 9,5 Gramm
Ahead: Tryall SL + Ti Schraube - 7,8 Gramm 

Macht komplett : 7634,4 Gramm !


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (19. Januar 2012)

Bilder





Der Bremshebel. Rausgeschnitten, gefräst und mit Kettenblatt Überwurfmutter (hat 3,7 Gramm gebracht !)




Wie ich so kleine Details liebe. 




Lade die Nacht bessere Bilder hoch.


----------



## Sherco (19. Januar 2012)

Sehr sehr schön, technisch sowie optisch. Der VR-Reifen jedoch sieht nicht wirklich praxistauglich aus, auch das Gewicht lässt das vermuten, oder hast du bereits gegenteilige Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (19. Januar 2012)

Kann vom Gegenteil berichten. Das Rad ist allerdings nur auf Urbanes Gelände ausgelegt. 
Bis Dato keine Pannen oder etwas Negatives. Fahre zudem auch sehr wenig Luft. 

Ist vom Fahrgefühl auf jeden Fall was anderes als ein Trial Reifen vom Rollwiederstand. In der Stadt bevorzuge ich das.


----------



## Eisbein (19. Januar 2012)

Sehr sehr fett!

also nicht fett, aber fett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (20. Januar 2012)

Am Limit bin ich noch nicht. Erste Hochrechnungen ergaben, dass ich noch 400-500 Gramm vernichten kann. 
Allerdings müsste ich jedes gesparte Gramm, mit 1,05 Bezahlen. 
Bis zur Jam schaff ich das leider nicht. Anfertigungen dauern ca. 4 Wochen. 

Es ist keinem aufgefallen, aber ich hab noch kein einziges Loch in meiner Felgenflanke vorne... (sollten hier mehr als drei mitlesen )


----------



## Eisbein (20. Januar 2012)

ich vermute desweiteren noch einsparpotential am hinterrad.
Und was mir grade noch was einfÃ¤llt: es sind ja DT revo speichen verbaut, oder? Wenn ja, schau dich mal bei sapim um. Mit deren CX-Ray bringst da im satz sicher noch einiges zusammen. Aber mit einem kosten-gewichtsverÃ¤ltnis von deutlich Ã¼ber 1,5â¬ pro 1g ersparnis!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (20. Januar 2012)

Sind schon CX-Ray Speichen verbaut. Der Felgenring scheint ewig schwer zusein. Dünnere Speichen will ich am Hr. Auch nicht fahren wenn ich ehrlich bin. Da benötige ich ein bisschen Reserve ( fahre sehr gerne Wenig Luft ).


----------



## Eisbein (20. Januar 2012)

was leichteres als CX ray wirst du auch kaum finden oder?! okay, titanspeichen...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (20. Januar 2012)

So dick muss ich nicht auftragen. Denke derzeit über ein 2.2er Rubber nach. Hab aber noch nicht viele Erfahrungen dazu gelesen. 
Ansonsten bestell ich noch ein paar kranke Kleinigkeiten


----------



## MisterLimelight (20. Januar 2012)

sieht sogar brauchbar aus. LÃ¤sst sich an der Kurbel nix machen?
Hier gibtÂ´s -18gr fÃ¼r 8,50â¬: http://r2-bike.com/KCNC-griffe-grips-Moosgummi


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (20. Januar 2012)

Hab eben Leichtere Bestellt, 15 Gramm für 16,50
Gibt es leichtere als Tryall?

Suche noch Erfahrungen mit dem Eclips Schlauch im Trial. Weiß wer was?

Titan Speichen 3,2 Gramm das Stück für 4,5...


----------



## duro e (20. Januar 2012)

hinten an der felge geht noch bestimmt was , 
zum thema 2.2 rubberqueen , giacomo und co sind die glaub alle mal gefahren soweit ich mich erinnern kann , aber die haben sicherlich auch mal öfter nen platten gehabt , so wie du aber fährst , sollte das nicht so das problem sein.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (20. Januar 2012)

Hab jetzt folgende Sachen bestellt:

- Rubber Queen 2.2
- Extralite Ultragrips
- Alu Schrauben
- Charge Maxxis Flyweight Schläuche. Die Schwalbe hab ich durch !
- Spezial Schlauch für einen Test

Das sind soweit 2/4 der Dinge die fehlen. Updates folgen...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (21. Januar 2012)

War gestern noch eine kleine runde in Regen drehen. Der neue Rahmen ist auf jeden Fall eine Umstellung. Es fährt sich sehr Short. 
Muss ich mich erstmal daran gewöhnen. Die Trettlagerhöhe passt aber schon ganz gut, könnte auch noch 10-15mm höher sein. 

Beim Umbau muss ich noch was beifügen. Denn Steuersatz in den Rahmen zu bringen, war eine Qual. 
Das Steuerrohr hatte 39,89mm, die Crank Lagerschalen 40,19mm und vom Echo Steuersatz 40,08mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (21. Januar 2012)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Das Steuerrohr hatte 39,89mm, die Crank Lagerschalen 40,19mm und vom Echo Steuersatz 40,08mm.



Geh mir weg, habe gestern eine Klausur über Toleranzen und Passungen geschrieben  

PS: Sehr geiles Projekt insgesamt, bin vom Gesamtergebnis beeindruckt!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (21. Januar 2012)

Noch ist es nicht komplett. 

Die Toleranzen liegen nicht gerade in der Toleranz...
Das Problem konnte ich mit Schock Frosten lösen.


----------



## duro e (23. Januar 2012)

normalerweise reicht 1,5 zehntel als presspassung dicke aus bei nem rahmen , aber joar , da war damals das selbe beim chris , der echo steuersatz wollte nicht in den czwar rahmen , auch dort , schockfrosten des steuersatzes , und dann mit nem kleinen schraubstock eingepresst.


----------



## ingoingo (23. Januar 2012)

Also 1,5 Zehntel (150my) ist schon ein verdammt großes Übermaß.......


----------



## echo trialer (23. Januar 2012)

Hammer und Fertig


----------



## ingoingo (23. Januar 2012)

wenn das wenigstens gehen würde. Ich habe meinen gabelschaft mit ca 60my Übermaß eingeschlagen. Ich möchte das net nochml machen.....


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (23. Januar 2012)

Dachte ich auch mit dem Hammer. Dem war aber nicht so. 
1 Std. hatte es gedauert, aber funktioniert. 

1 Paket ist schon unterwegs.


----------



## Insomnia- (23. Januar 2012)

Lange Gewindestange, 4 dicke (wirklich dicke) Unterlegscheiben und eine Mutter oben und unten. Dann schön langsam einziehen.
MFG
ELias ;D


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (24. Januar 2012)

Morgen Pakete abholen. 
Leider ist mein iPhone kaputt (5te), darum gibt es nur noch Abends vom anderen Updates !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (25. Januar 2012)

Tatsachen:

- Rubber Queen 2.2, 621 Gramm (Hersteller Angabe: 650), Ersparnis 269 Gramm
- Extralite Griffe, 15,0 Gramm (ungekürzt), Ersparnis 17,2 Gramm
- Maxxis Fly Weight Schläuche, 94 Gramm und 95,4 Gramm, Ersparnis ~ 19 Gramm 

Paar Alu Schrauben. Da aber morgen Abend mehr wenn sie gekürzt sind

Dann waren es heute 305,4 Gramm  Bin gespannt was mein neues Vorderrad demnächst klein macht. 
Gesamt Gewicht: 7330,8 Gramm ! Näher mich meinem Wunsch Gewicht.


----------



## echo trialer (25. Januar 2012)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Gesamt Gewicht: 7330,8 Gramm ! Näher mich meinem Wunsch Gewicht.



Leck mich...


----------



## hst_trialer (25. Januar 2012)

Ich bin auch echt gespannt den bock mal zu sehen in köln.


----------



## Insomnia- (25. Januar 2012)

Was wog nochmal das 20" CARBON! Monty?
KRanker Kerl!
Aber mit dem 2.2er Rubberqueen habe ich auch mal geliebäugelt.
Schreib mal nen Bericht dazu


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (26. Januar 2012)

Werde Berichten. 
Kann sogar heute fahren, hab Urlaub zwei Tage. 

Das Carbon Rad war richtig leicht, 6,xxx. Das schaff ich nicht. 
Könnte ich einen Joker ziehen. Die Eclipse Schläuche. Dazu finde ich aber keine Berichte aus dem Trial Bereich. 
Das wären wieder ~80-100 Gramm. 

Gebe aber noch nicht Preis, was möglich ist.


----------



## erwinosius (26. Januar 2012)

echt krasse Sache. Bin gespannt wie sich der Hobel dann fertig fährt. Durfte ja auch mal so ein ultra LeichtbauRad fahren und ich muss sagen mir war das ganze zu labil.
Muss ja aber bei dir nicht so sein. Wirkt schon alles recht stimmig aufgebaut auch wenn man bei manchen Sachen schon von Fliegengewichten sprechen kann was du einsparst
Bin gespannt auf weitere Bilder...Werde es leider nicht live sehen können da Köln einfach zu weit weg ist....
gruß
erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (26. Januar 2012)

Schade, dass du so eine Giraffe an Vorbau fährst/brauchst...
Ein Syntace 31,8mm Vorbau mit Trialgeometrie (120mm/17°) würde dir gegenüber dem Monty über 70g sparen...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (26. Januar 2012)

Hast Du einen Link zum Vorbau? 

Schreibe nachher mal einen Bericht zum Rubber Queen und Maxxis Fly Weight Schläuche.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (26. Januar 2012)

@ Erwin

Das es nicht so steif ist wie ein Rag mit 2-3 Kilo mehr ist klar. Paar Leute sind damit schon gefahren. 
Ihr Fazit war das es sich sehr weich fährt. Allerdings muss man dazu sagen das sie gut 30 Kilo mehr auf die Waage bringen als ich. 
Bilder kann ich heute Abend machen und morgen bei Picasa hochladen. 

Bericht:

Gewicht ist natürlich eine Ansage, mit gut 270 Gramm weniger. Hab vorher ein paar Maße genommen. 
2.4er Version: 64 mm Höhe und 54 mm Breite
2.2er Version: 57 mm Höhe und 59 mm Breite

Erster Eindruck ist gut. Der Reifen sieht toll aus und riecht auch richtig gut 
Der Reifen wird gerne hart auf gepumpt. Gefühlte 2 -2,5 Bar bei 75 Kilo. 
Konnte ihn heute drei Stunden Fahren. Der Bounce ist nicht so heftig wie der 2.4er, aber durch aus genügend. Grip entspricht dem gleichen. 

Was ich in Kombination mit den Maxxis Fly Weight Schläuchen bemerkt habe, dass sich die Reifen recht "weich" fahren. Die Schwalbe waren gefühlt "stabiler". Aber durch die Toleranzen beim Gewicht, um bis zu 15%, absolut inakzeptabel. 

Fahrverhalten im Allgemeinen:
Stufe das Bike als recht "Aggresiv" ein. Durch das drastisch geschrumpfte Gewicht am Heck, will es einfach Bewegt werden. 
Bin leichte Räder gewöhnt (20"-7,4 kg), aber das war eine Umstellung...

Ansonsten, stellen sich derzeit ein paar Probleme mit meiner MT8 Bremse ein. Sie Scheint mit der Alu Scheibe durch zusein. Hab einen ziemlich weichen Druckpunkt, bei sehr langem Leeweg des Hebels. Schaue mir das Problem morgen nochmal genauer an.


----------



## Monty98 (26. Januar 2012)

http://syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1687


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (26. Januar 2012)

Besten dank! 
Hab einen günstigen gefunden. Denke das ich den Zuschlag bekomme. 118,7 Gramm. 

Jetzt nur noch auf meinen Lenker sparen. Der reißt ein Riesen Loch ins Buget. 
Realistisch sollten 7 Kilo machbar sein. 
Vorhin mal kalkuliert, liege bei knapp 2000 fürs Projekt.

Edit: meint ihr 6 grad reichen ?


----------



## Insomnia- (26. Januar 2012)

Darf ich mal den SINN eines Rades mit 26" und 7Kg hinterfragen?
Ich wiege 100kg und würde mit dem Rad wohl keine 6Paletten runter springen wollen.
Wir waren schließlich alle sichtlich erstaunt, dass sich das Hinterrad aus der Klemmung verzogen hatte nach einem minimalen antitschen.
Ich meine ich finde ja super das du an die Grenzen gehst, aber für einen 6° !! Vorbau sehe ich keinen Sinn beim Trial... der ist bei VR Gaps doch nur noch mehr im Weg wenn du dich nach vorn lehnst.
Ich würd halt schon aufn Tick Fahrbarkeit achten, ansonsten weiter so...
7Kg... das ist krass... mit ner Carbongabel würdest du doch auch nochmal 100-200gramm sparen oder nicht?
MFG
ELias


----------



## pippi (27. Januar 2012)

Wie groß bist du???? bei einem gewicht von 10kg ;-)


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (27. Januar 2012)

Für extremen Leichtbau sollte man auch möglichst keine 100 Kilo wiegen. 
Das mit dem Hinterrad konnte ich auch nicht erklären. Kann aber mal passieren. Bei einem Sprung hat sich mal der Lenker verdreht. Trotzdem setze ich weiter auf Carbon. 
Ich würde nichts fahren, wo ich mir Sorgen um meine Gesundheit machen müsste. Die einzigen Teile wo ich Bedenken habe, sind die Schläuche (Pannen Sicherheit). 

Der Sinn eines 7 Kilo Rades ist einfach an die Grenzen zugehen. Meinst Du, dass ein 10 Kilo Rad unzerstörbar ist? In leichten teilen steckt sehr viel Know-how, wo es einfach Spaß macht sie zu verbauen/fahren. Habe derzeit auch wenig verbaute Teile welche groß von der (Trial) Norm abweichen. Die Teile befinden sich auf dem freien Markt, man muss sie nur richtig Kombinieren. 

Hab leider wenig Ahnung von Vorbauten. Einen Syntace F109 hätte ich für 60 bekommen. Nur leider die 6° Version statt die 17°. 
Ich weiß nicht mal was mein Verbauter für Werte hat. Warte auch nur auf den Trial Markt, der 3D ist nämlich ausverkauft. (Steige aber auf Syntace um)


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (27. Januar 2012)

Thema Carbon Gabel

Ist derzeit ein NoGo für mich. Warte noch auf Erfahrungen damit. Mit der Carbon Gabel und HS 33 schaffe ich Sub 7 Kilo (~6,8xx).


----------



## ecols (27. Januar 2012)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Der Reifen wird gerne hart auf gepumpt. Gefühlte 2 -2,5 Bar bei 75 Kilo.
> Konnte ihn heute drei Stunden Fahren. Der Bounce ist nicht so heftig wie der 2.4er, aber durch aus genügend. Grip entspricht dem gleichen.



Boah, das klingt für mich nicht mehr nach Trial. Mehr als 1,5 Bar gehören mMn in einen Trial Hinterreifen nicht rein. Da muss ich wohl doch bei meinen Reifen > 1000g bleiben.. Hatte auch schon mal überlegt auf leichtere Reifen umzusteigen.. Aber 2,5 Bar fahr ich am Touren MTB!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (27. Januar 2012)

Gut, dazu muss ich sagen das ich meine Reifen auch gerne weich fahre. Trotz dem hohen Druck ist der Reifen weich. 
Denk nicht das es sch Stein hart fährt. 
War eben noch zwei Stunden fahren, der Reifen bleibt auf jeden fall.

Heute morgen noch die Magura wieder fertig gemacht. Neue Beläge und meine Hope Scheibe drauf. 
5 Minuten einfahren und alles war wieder Super. Den Luxus einer Alu Scheibe gönne ich mit erst wieder, wenn ich eine 40-50 Gramm Scheibe in die Finger bekomme. 

Bike Gewicht: 7342 Gramm (+12 Gramm)


----------



## Eisbein (27. Januar 2012)

ecols schrieb:


> Boah, das klingt für mich nicht mehr nach Trial. Mehr als 1,5 Bar gehören mMn in einen Trial Hinterreifen nicht rein. Da muss ich wohl doch bei meinen Reifen > 1000g bleiben.. Hatte auch schon mal überlegt auf leichtere Reifen umzusteigen.. Aber 2,5 Bar fahr ich am Touren MTB!



bin meine Rubberqueen (ähnlich der aktuellen Tubeless variante) auch immer mit knapp 2 Bar gefahren. Gibt ein direkteres gefühl, der reifen walkt nicht so stark hin und her und zu guter letzt -> mehr bounce

am MTB fahr ich zum teil nur 1,2-1,5bar bei bedeutend leichteren reifen und ganz anderer gangart


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (29. Januar 2012)

Ein paar Bilder:


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (29. Januar 2012)

Wenig Platz im Hinterbau...




Noch viel weniger Platz, zwischen Kurbeln und Magura ..!


----------



## Hoffes (29. Januar 2012)

in Köln kannst dir mal meine Laufräder anschauen 
gefällt dir bestimmt

ich hoffe ich darf auch mal ne runde drehen mit dem Bike^^


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (29. Januar 2012)

Zeug mal deine Laufräder. Hast mich neugierig gemacht. 
Kleine runde sollte gehen. Wenn nicht zu schwer (Lenker wird auf Fahrer Gewicht gebaut). 

Hab zwei von drei Antworten von meinen Lenker Firmen. Wenn die letzte da ist, lasse ich meinen Lenker fertigen.


----------



## Hoffes (29. Januar 2012)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/46410398/MTB%20Bilder/WP_000054.jpg
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/46410398/MTB Bilder/WP_000057.jpg

die HR Felge wiegt 530gr. so wies da verbaut ist 

meine vorherige wo anderst ausgefräst war hatte 505gr. gewogen hatte aber nen Sprung nicht überlebt^^ (zum Glück erst nach der WM Kaputt gegangen)

http://s10.directupload.net/file/u/24518/jz6ft5wo_jpg.htm
http://s5.directupload.net/file/u/24518/lnepmp67_jpg.htm







Hinten fahre ich nen Tray all VR Reifen also den alten​


----------



## echo trailer (30. Januar 2012)

David Hoffmann hat noch nie was von Grammatik und Rechtschreibung gehört


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (30. Januar 2012)

Sehr beeindruckende Laufräder. Allerdings will ich auf meine Disc nicht verzichten. 
HS Bremsen ist zuletzt ein Sub 7 Kilo auf zubauen 

Kämpfe gerade mit mir einen Lenker zu bestellen. Ist doch enorm teuer bzw. lange Wartezeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingoingo (30. Januar 2012)

Ist das wirklich sinnig mit dem Lenker? Wenn du sagst er wird aufs Körpergewicht gebaut. Ist das bei CC eine Sache aber bei Trial?`Da "zerrt" doch jeder anders am Lenker....

lg


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (31. Januar 2012)

Gibt deswegen auch nur zwei Firmen die ihn für Trial freigeben. Eigentlich ein DH Lenker. 
Problemlos belastbar bist 1800 N pro Seite, laut Angaben.


----------



## Insomnia- (31. Januar 2012)

In wiefern steigt die Belastung durch wachsende Höhe?
Also wie viel stärker ist die Belastung beim drop von 8Paletten im vergleich zumdrop von 6Paletten o.ä.
Ich würde mir das guuut überlegen
MFG
Elias


----------



## To-bi-bo (31. Januar 2012)

Mit höherer Absprunghöhe hast du natürlich auch mehr Potenzielle Energie also hast du auch dementsprechend eine höhere Geschwindigkeit, wenn du unten ankommst.. Das sollte einem ja aus der Realität bekannt vorkommen.. Das dann bei steigendem Gewicht der Person, auch die auf den Lenker wirkende Kraft größer wird, kann man sich ja auch recht gut vorstellen, da einfach mehr Energie "vernichtet" werden muss, wenn die Person auf den Boden aufkommt. Wieviel Kraft nun letztendlich auf den Lenker wirkt, kann man wohl kaum ohne ausführliche Simulationen/Berechnungen sagen. Aber die Kraft wird sicherlich annähernd proportional zur Sprunghöhe und Masse des Fahrers steigen. (wenn man mal davon ausgeht, dass man nicht unsauber landet o.ä.)


----------



## NOS-Trial (31. Januar 2012)

also das Thema Drops beim Trial, würde ich zuerst mal weiter hinten anstellen...
da geht meiner Meinung nach eine relativ kleine Kraft auf den Lenker ein.

Sidehops / Sidehops aufs HR (Gaps)... die mit richtig ordentlich Feuer abgezogen werden, halt ich da für eher kritisch... (zumal es ja eine sehr explosive Krafteinwirkung ist)

Wobei sich die 1800N pro Seite seeehr vernünftig und gut anhören...

hier mal der Lastwechsel-Ablauf, mit dem Syntace ihre DH Lenker prüft. (laut Syntace)


----------



## Hoffes (1. Februar 2012)

nur 180kg pro seite finde ich jetz net grad viel ^^

will net wissen wie vieg N auf den lenker pressen bei nem Coust vom Gilles wenn er am Maxximum ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## florianwagner (1. Februar 2012)

der gilles isn "steckla", der wiegt nichts, ausserdem federt der schön mit dem körper ab. die cousts vom raphael pils sehen in den videos weitaus krasser aus


----------



## Hoffes (1. Februar 2012)

was bedeutet steckla?

dann nehmen wir halt dann mal nen Raphael
bei dem halten die Lenker auch lange

der ist sein Carbon Lenker glaub 3 Jahre am stück gefahren
nur die Gablen net


und wir wären bei 360kg auf die komplette Last wo der Hält


----------



## florianwagner (1. Februar 2012)

steckla ist fränkisch für dünner stecken(ast)...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (2. Februar 2012)

Werde den Lenker mit ein Reserven Bestellen. Mal sehen was der dann kann. Aus dem Preissegment erwarte ich aber einiges. 
Desweiteren sollte es bald News um mein Vorderrad geben. 
Eine Echo SL Bremse konnte ich auch ergattern.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (4. Februar 2012)

DOB Felge - NOS Tunning





Tryall H100 Nabe (Sub 100 Gramm- 98 gr.)





Nächste Woche kommt dann dann ganze Vorderrad. Muss ich noch was leichtes zusammenbauen. Die Echo SL Bremse wird meine HS33 noch kräftig erleichtern.
So lange ich meinen Keller nicht leer bekomme, wird das Projekt nicht mehr so schnell voran getrieben.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. Februar 2012)

Die DOB Felge ist aber 26"?

Hart, so viel wiegt ein* 20"* Trialtech Felgenring mit eckigen LÃ¶chern fÃ¼r das Vorderrad..


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (4. Februar 2012)

Natürlich 26"!
Ohne Felgenbett wären sicherlich noch 20-30 Gramm drin. Allerdings wollt ich auch damit fahren. 
Wie sehr das machbar ist, wird sich zeigen.


----------



## erwinosius (5. Februar 2012)

> Ohne Felgenbett wären sicherlich noch 20-30 Gramm drin



was verstehst du unter Felgenbett? Dachte immer das ist das was eh schon ausgefräst ist?


----------



## echo trailer (5. Februar 2012)

er meint sicherlich die Hohlkammer


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (5. Februar 2012)

Meinte auch die Hohlkammer. 

Würd echt gerne mal wieder was fahren gehen. Freue mich schon auf die Jam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (6. Februar 2012)

Ab Mittwoch hab ich zwei Wochen Urlaub. Dann wird nochmal nach überflüssigem Gewicht gesucht. 
Morgen kann ich mein Vorderrad abholen. Halte euch auf dem laufenden !


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (8. Februar 2012)

Neue Speichen, neues Gewicht: von 711,6 (nackt) auf 




Ersparnisse: 74,6 Gramm 
Stand der Dinge: 7267,4 Gramm 

Und kleiner Vorgeschmack auf die neue HS33





Konnte mir ein paar gute ideen auf schnappen, welche ich die Tage umsetzen werde. 
Außerdem wird es noch ein kleines ausschreiben geben. Für kleine Auftragsarbeiten.

Edit: eine Echo SL Bremse wiegt für vorne 170 Gramm. Bin echt am überlegen meine MT8 aus zu Mustern. Bin derzeit nicht gerade zufrieden damit und sehe da noch richtig Potentzial nach unten. Mit ein bisschen Tunning schaff ich sicherlich Sub 7 mit


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (9. Februar 2012)

Hab mich heute nochmal 2 Std. hingesetzt und es (vorläufig) zu ende gebracht.
Hier ein kurzes Ergebnis !









TPA Überarbeitet, Hebel ein bisschen aufgemacht, Gebergehäuse weiter gefräst und viel Alu verbaut.
Genauere Bilder gibt es in meinem Picasa Album.

Ohne Befüllung



Alte wog 198 mit Wasser.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (9. Februar 2012)

Die Aktion mit dem Vorderrad hat sich leider nicht direkt gelohnt. Der DOB Ring, den ich vorne verbaut hatte, war im Ausgangsgewicht anscheinend 43 gramm leichter,
Muss der NOS-Trial nochmal ran


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (9. Februar 2012)

Bremse ist befüllt und wiegt 180,0 Gramm. Macht eine Erleichterung von gut 18 Gramm. 

Gewicht: 7249,6 Gramm 

Hab noch drei Kleinigkeiten die auf meiner Liste stehen. Sehe 7,1 Kilo sehr realistisch. 
Nur finanziell wird es jetzt sehr schmerzhaft. Also lass ich mir ein bisschen Zeit. 
Nächste woche werd ich einen Termin mit meinem Fotografen vereinbaren. Dann kann man auch sehen das es rollt.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (10. Februar 2012)

War heute 2x 10 Minuten draußen (bis die Bremse friert).Die Echo Bremse bzw. der Hebel fühlt sich richtig toll am Finger an. Schön wäre eine Carbon Variante (da lässt sich aber keiner drauf ein, mit einen zu bauen). 
Hab angefangen meinen HS33 zu Polieren. Stelle morgen Bilder online.


----------



## rontech (12. Februar 2012)

Für den Fall das Du noch Titan- und Aluschrauben für dein Projekt suchst. *BIKEHARDEST* hat sicherlich etwas passendes, in verschiedenen Farben, zu fairen Preisen.

Wir sehn uns in Köln. 

http://www.bikehardest.net/j15/


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (15. Februar 2012)

War heute mit meinem Fotografen unterwegs. Sollte heute Abend die Bilder bekommen und stelle morgen ein paar rein. 
Das Bike rollt soweit. Nur leider ist ein Lager meiner Vr. Nabe kaputt. Das Spiel nervt, muss aber Samstag noch halten.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (16. Februar 2012)

Und ja, es hält und tut seinen Dienst !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (16. Februar 2012)

Junge junge junge 7,249 !!! Dicken Respekt! Is ja schon bald fast die hälfte von meinem!  (nagut, kleiner scherz) 

Bin echt gespannt auf die Karre aufm Jam!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (17. Februar 2012)

Freu mich auch schon auf morgen. Hoffe Rad hält auch. 
Ansonsten hab ich einen Haufen Teile dabei.


----------



## Hoffes (17. Februar 2012)

des ist immer gut ^^

ich Hoffe meine Pedale halten 
aber das siehst dann morgen


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (5. April 2012)

Soooo, heute Abend gibt es ein Update, zwar negativer Art und Weise aber es hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (7. April 2012)

+8 Gramm

Tryall NoWar


----------



## python (7. April 2012)

was ist mit carbonlenker? suchste einen? oder brauchste nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (7. April 2012)

Der nowar ist doch ein Carbonlenker...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (7. April 2012)

NoWar ist Carbon und Wiegt 210,9 Gramm. Hat einen Syntace Vector Carbon mit 202 Gramm ersetzt. 
Der NoWar ist sehr steif. Das Fahrverhalten hat nochmal eine ganze Ecke zugelegt. 

Erhoffe mir bald ein paar eigene kleine Carbon Teile zu fertigen. Suche derzeit noch passendes Material und evtl. einen Pc zum Brechnen.


----------



## python (10. April 2012)

ups stimmt ja xD


----------



## Sherco (10. April 2012)

Riser sind garnicht dein Fall?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (11. April 2012)

Doch, derweil schon. Der NoWar ist einer. 
Hole jetzt aber zum nächsten Schlag aus. Eigene Carbon Sachen (versuchen) herzustellen.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (2. Dezember 2012)

Emmm...puh... Ist der tief.
Ahhhh, da ist er. Ausgrab..!

Letztes Jahr begab mein Projekt. Gestern auf der Jam (die übrigends sehr geil war) wurde mit klar, da Du sowieso als verrückt wahrgenommen wirst, Beweis ich meinen Wahnsinn mal. 

Zwei Stunden Arbeit werde ich Tag für Tag vorstellen. Für einen Adventskalender reicht es leider nicht. 
Schnell ein paar Fakten:

Endstand war 7,249 Gramm. Zuletzt ist mir der Monty Vorbau durch gebrochen (ja, suche wieder einen, Monty Ti- 150x30°!).  Jetzt ist ein 8 Gramm schwerer Try all drauf. 
Entspricht 7257 Gramm. 

Fangen wir sachte an. Gabelschaft der SL gekürzt (17,9 gr.) + Spacer (19,2 gr.- Sau lächerlich so schwere Spacer...) die entfallen =- 37,1 Gramm 

Gesammt: 7219,9 Gramm

Es besteht die Möglichkeit, dass der Schaft bis auf das Minimum gekürzt wird. Fahre noch einen 4mm POM Spacer. Dann knackt die Gabel (Wortspiel) die 660 Gramm Marke (661,9). 
Bei Zweifel gerne Fotobeweise.


----------



## Insomnia- (2. Dezember 2012)

Es gibt wieder Leichtsinn ( Wortspiel kann ich auch ) zu verfolgen, gefällt mir 
MFG
ELias


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (2. Dezember 2012)

boah der vorbau geht garnicht 8gr schwerer was ein bleiklotz,du bist herrlich durch ich will mehr


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (2. Dezember 2012)

kuehnchenmotors schrieb:


> boah der vorbau geht garnicht 8gr schwerer was ein bleiklotz,du bist herrlich durch ich will mehr



Danke !
Mehr gibt es evtl. heute Abend. Wenn ich noch schreiben kann. Die erste Ausfahrt schien positiv zuverlaufen. Nichts nachgegeben auf Provokation.


----------



## Hoffes (2. Dezember 2012)

An der Hr Felge hast du noch Luft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (2. Dezember 2012)

Hoffes schrieb:


> An der Hr Felge hast du noch Luft



Da bin ich am informationssammeln. Hast Du da vlt was im Auge ?


----------



## To-bi-bo (2. Dezember 2012)

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich bei meinen Griffen nicht die komplette Grifffläche nutze, wenn das bei dir auch so ist, dann lassen sich da schnell nochmal 3-4gr. sparen!


----------



## Hoffes (2. Dezember 2012)

Bei HoffmannBikes gibt's als ausgefräste trialtech felgen Gewicht kann ich dir aus dem Kopf jetz nicht sagen aber ich könnte morgen mal Schaum obs noch ne Felge gibt's und was die kostet


----------



## MisterLimelight (2. Dezember 2012)

was bringt denn dein Steuersatz auf die Waage? 
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=24984
65gr. bringt der reine Steuersatz auf die Waage. Mit Schraube, Kappe und Kralle sind´s 86.


----------



## duro e (2. Dezember 2012)

andere hinterrad felge wirst du brauchen , denk auch die hoffmann trialtech ist ganz leicht , aber da gabs noch glaub paar die recht leicht waren.

wie siehts mit deinen bremsleitungen aus , auf dem letzten bild sieht die vordere leitung sehr lang aus , da kannste bestimmt auch noch etwas rausholen.

andere kurbeln ?

pedale kann man auch noch was rausholen 

karbon gabel wäre natürlich gut , aber ich weiss das du weiter disc fahren möchtest ^^


----------



## Hoffes (2. Dezember 2012)

Also ich fahre ja zhi kurbeln und dann noch wellgo m111 drauf 

Leichter geht's nicht wirklich


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (2. Dezember 2012)

@To-bi-bo
Fahre bereits gekürzte Extralite Griffe. Leichter geht nur noch mit Löchern in den griffen. Diese rutschen aber irgendwann wenn die Hände schwitzen...

  @MisterLimelight 
Den Steuersatz verwende ich schon. Ohne Konus (SL Gabel -Grenzwertig) ist es der leichteste den man im Trial benutzen kann. Es gab kurz eine Rennrad Version (49 Gramm), die hat nichtmal im RR gehalten. Der SL Rahmen hat auch ein sehr hohes intermaß im Steuerrohr Bereich. Da ist schon ein Stück Schale beim einpressen abgebrochen. 

  @Hoffes
Wäre klasse wenn Du da mal nach schauen könntest. 

@duro
Das Hinterrad wird denke ich die Zielgerade werden. Denke einiges kann ich die Tage schon preisgeben. Ich bin schon in diversen Gesprächen.


----------



## To-bi-bo (2. Dezember 2012)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> @_To-bi-bo_
> Fahre bereits gekürzte Extralite Griffe. Leichter geht nur noch mit Löchern in den griffen. Diese rutschen aber irgendwann wenn die Hände schwitzen...



Ich hätt's wissen müssen


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (2. Dezember 2012)

Alles schon probiert. 
Noch was kleines zum Abschluss des Tages. 

-0,2 Gramm an den Bremsschellen...

7219,7 Gramm 

(Die MT8 Kürze ich wirklich noch. Dann gibt es die Spielerei morgen Abend erst)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (2. Dezember 2012)

Bekommt man ne ausreichende Bremsleistung mit Luft in der Leitung hin?
sparste noch was an der Flüssigkeit


----------



## To-bi-bo (2. Dezember 2012)

Wenn schon Helium


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (2. Dezember 2012)

Benzin wäre etwa 1,47 mal leichter als Wasser. Ist aber nicht optimal für die Dichtungen. 
Wasser in Disc Bremsen geht leider auch nicht


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (3. Dezember 2012)

Das schaff ich noch, Sub 200!
Jetzt hab ich noch was am Adapter sparen können. Ca. 4,5 gramm

Edit: Ja, hab den Steg zwischen den Befestigungspunkten weggeschnitten !


----------



## Eisbein (3. Dezember 2012)

hast du das rad mal im ganzen gewogen oder nur die einzelgewichte addiert?! Würde mich mal intressieren wie groß da die differenz ist...

Fahrrad staubfrei, fettfrei, ölfrei halten bringt sicher auch noch was...

Umzug in Regionen mit geringerer schwerkraft wäre auch noch eine idee  
(Ja sowas gibt es auf der Erde )


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (3. Dezember 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> hast du das rad mal im ganzen gewogen oder nur die einzelgewichte addiert?! Würde mich mal intressieren wie groß da die differenz ist...
> 
> Fahrrad staubfrei, fettfrei, ölfrei halten bringt sicher auch noch was...
> 
> ...



Nur Addiert, allerdings auf einer ( Kern) Laborwaage die stets nach Schwerkraft eingestellt wird. 
In der Vakuum Kammer wiegen ? Mein Rad ist übrigends Fett frei (Wortspiel - in jeglicher Hinsicht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (3. Dezember 2012)

Mein persönlicher Heiliger Gral. 
Jetzt geht es langsam ans eingemachte !

Pedale, Ausgang waren 297,5 Gramm. 




(Klar, da kann ich nochmal was sparen, in Arbeit !)
Viel Überwindung wird mit viel Ersparnis gesegnet. 
-42,1 Gramm 

7.177,6 Gramm gesammt!

Jetzt geht es gleich nochmal an die MT8. Da werd ich dann nochmal schauen was das letzte ist. Dann gibt es auch noch am Bilder von meinem "Adapter"...


----------



## Roid (3. Dezember 2012)

wie hast du die 42g eingespart?

edit: ah, hab mir grd die Pedale im orginal zustand angeschaut...  habs gesehn. 

stört jetzt aber nicht, dass irgendwie die fläche zu klein ist?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (3. Dezember 2012)

Roid schrieb:


> wie hast du die 42g eingespart?
> 
> edit: ah, hab mir grd die Pedale im orginal zustand angeschaut...  habs gesehn.
> 
> stört jetzt aber nicht, dass irgendwie die fläche zu klein ist?



Es ist ungewohnt, in meinem fall nicht ganz unbekannt. Bin mal sehr schmale Käfigpedale Gefahren (230gramm). Die waren unfahrbar unbequem. Die Wellgos sind noch im Rahmen.


----------



## Insomnia- (3. Dezember 2012)

WAS!? JUNGE!! Die Pedale sind 25Gramm leichter  und du nimmst die schweren weil sie bequemer sind?
Junge wo ist denn die kompromisslosigkeit hin!?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (3. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin wirklich konsequenzlos am bauen. Die Pedalen waren aber wirklich sehr Scharf und haben Sohlen kaputt geschnitten. 
Ich Schau jetzt mal schnell um die Bremse.


----------



## NOS-Trial (3. Dezember 2012)

Mittelteil schmälern... ?!?


----------



## duro e (3. Dezember 2012)

der dome braucht kein fett oder so am bike , sonst würde ja auch das schöne knacken und knarzen vllt verschwinden   

bei den pedalen geht sicherlich noch was , vllt noch bohrungen zwischen die pins ^^ ?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (3. Dezember 2012)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> Mittelteil schmälern... ?!?



Dann Leg ich Dir wohl noch meine Pedalen ins Paket (?). 





Der Adapter bekommt noch den Feinschliff im laufe der Woche.
Derzeit wieder -8,3 Gramm.  

7169,3 Gramm. Jetzt muss ich mir was bis zum Paket Tag einfallen lassen.


----------



## Atomz-Rider (3. Dezember 2012)

@Bike_fuhrpark

Denkst du das bei der Magura MT8 noch viel geht?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (4. Dezember 2012)

Atomz-Rider schrieb:


> @Bike_fuhrpark
> 
> Denkst du das bei der Magura MT8 noch viel geht?



Nein, sehe das Problem ganz klar in den Details (Überwurfmutter -Stahl, Lenker Klemmschrauben- Titan, Beläge ohne Alu Träger). 
Ich hätte noch einen Plan C. Plan B beinhaltet eine Formula R1 Carbon (270 gr.). Wobei ich dann lieber auf das maximale Minimum gehe und die leichteste kaufe (St. mit Ashima Disc 250 Gramm+Potenzial). 

Sind wir mal ehrlich, wenn ich das Projekt richtig verwirklichen möchte, komm ich um Full Hs nicht drumherum ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (4. Dezember 2012)

Ganz klar Doppel hs mit Carbon Gabel. An der Gabel kannste dann noch den Klarlack runterhobeln und Löcher bohren
Was wiegt die Bremse hinten komplett mit Schellen etc?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (4. Dezember 2012)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Ganz klar Doppel hs mit Carbon Gabel. An der Gabel kannste dann noch den Klarlack runterhobeln und Löcher bohren
> Was wiegt die Bremse hinten komplett mit Schellen etc?



Entlacken würde ich schon. Geht mit einem scharfen Messer relertiv leicht. 
Problematisch sind die Lieferzeiten. Es ist fast nichts verfügbar (geschweige eine zweite Echo SL Bremse !)
Hinten wiegt die Bremse im kompletten 241,7 Gramm.


----------



## NOS-Trial (4. Dezember 2012)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Dann Leg ich Dir wohl noch meine Pedalen ins Paket (?).
> 
> Der Adapter bekommt noch den Feinschliff im laufe der Woche.
> Derzeit wieder -8,3 Gramm.
> ...


----------



## -OX- (4. Dezember 2012)

@ Bike fuhrpark

was für einen Schlauch fährst du hinten (und was wiegt er)


----------



## biketrial1 (4. Dezember 2012)

Wären die Pedale nicht ne gute Ausgangsbasis für dich? http://www.ebay.de/itm/Pedale-AEST-...adsport_Fahrradteile&var=&hash=item19d5149642


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (4. Dezember 2012)

@-OX- 
Fahre vorne und hinten Maxxis Flyweight mit 96 und 97 Gramm.
 Falls Du auf Eclips Schläuche hinaus willst. Keine Chance. Einfach teurer Müll (eine Streuung von Microlöchern über abgerissenen Ventilen bis zu komplett verdreht. Die liste ist lang)

 @biketrial1
Danke, ich recherchiere mal !


----------



## -OX- (4. Dezember 2012)

@_Bike_fuhrpark_

Ohh das der Flyweigh hinten funktioniert 
dann mußt du aber fett Luftdruck fahren oder.

Ich habe noch einen 172g AV13F
Aber auch die variieren zueinander von 211g bis eben zu dem mit 172g


----------



## Atomz-Rider (4. Dezember 2012)

Eine Hope Trial wäre für dich uninteressant ?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. Dezember 2012)

-OX- schrieb:


> dann muÃt du aber fett Luftdruck fahren oder.





Hab noch nie jemanden weniger Luft fahren sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (4. Dezember 2012)

Grob überschlagen anhand von theoretischen Daten( umgebungseinwirkung vernachlässigt) und vorrausgesetzt ich habs verstanden,wiegt 1 Liter Luft auch 1,1?gramm... Da spart er halt


----------



## Eisbein (4. Dezember 2012)

Luftfeuchtigkeit nicht vergessen 

mag an mir persönlich liegen aber ich finde der thread ist permanent auf einen rasierklingenscharfen grat zwischen Wahnsinn und lächerlich.
Aber hut ab an deine motivation


----------



## To-bi-bo (4. Dezember 2012)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Grob überschlagen anhand von theoretischen Daten( umgebungseinwirkung vernachlässigt) und vorrausgesetzt ich habs verstanden,wiegt 1 Liter Luft auch 1,1?gramm... Da spart er halt



Für Mond-Trialer interessant, auf der Erde aber eher weniger


----------



## Insomnia- (4. Dezember 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Luftfeuchtigkeit nicht vergessen
> 
> mag an mir persönlich liegen aber ich finde der thread ist permanent auf einen rasierklingenscharfen grat zwischen Wahnsinn und lächerlich.
> Aber hut ab an deine motivation



Er reizt aus was geht. Die Maßnahmen die er trifft um 0.7 gr zu sparen bringen mich auch zum Lächeln. Er fährt allerdings auch damit und ich finde es spannend diesen Wahnsinn zu beobachten. Also weiter so


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. Dezember 2012)

Es sei erwÃ¤hnt, dass der Psycho damit auch seine 135cm sidehopt und auch beim Gappen mal mit uns zusammen bis an die Grenze richtig reinlatscht.
Also kein Modellbau


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (5. Dezember 2012)

-OX- schrieb:


> @_Bike_fuhrpark_
> 
> Ohh das der Flyweigh hinten funktioniert
> dann mußt du aber fett Luftdruck fahren oder.
> ...



Schwalbe und ihre ""XX-Light"" Schläuche genauso. Angegeben mit 130 gr. und Real schaffen sie 144gr. 
Der Maxxis macht es erstaunlich gut hinten (in Kombi mit der 2.2 Rubber Queen). Bei Gaps versuche ich dann noch ein bisschen sauberer zu fahren. 
Bin wirklich Low-pressure unterwegs. 

 @Atomz-Rider
Unattraktiv aus Gewichts- und Funktionsgründen (kniffeliges Entlüften, schwammiger Druckpunkt). Magura hat mich wirklich überzeugt. In der kommenden Woche wird für die Bremse noch ein nettes Tunningteil kommen. 

 @Eisbein
Danke. Hab erst im Bremsen Forum über "Sinnvollen" Leichtbau diskutiert. Warum Fräßt man eine DOB Felge bis ans Limit auf, wenn die Speichenspannung zur Zerstörung reicht? Alles geht mal kaputt. Ich lege keinen großen Wert auf Haltbarkeit. Das Mittel zum Zweck ist mir wichtiger. 

 @elias und Martin
Danke ! Modellbau betreibt hier keiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (5. Dezember 2012)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Alles geht mal kaputt. Ich lege keinen großen Wert auf Haltbarkeit. Das Mittel zum Zweck ist mir wichtiger.



gut zu wissen! dann kann man dir auch die aktuellen Neon Kurbeln vorschlagen:







die waren bis vor kurzem auch bei tarty erhältlich, sind aber wohl auf Grund ihres Gewichts dem durchschnittlichen ausgewachsenen Trialer nicht zu empfehlen - 172mm unter 400g. Ich hatte die Dinger mal in der Hand und sie sind absurd leicht. Da fahrn Leute mit schwereren Pedalen.
Also die, die jetzt bei tarty sind, mein ich nicht damit... müsstet dich mal durchs Web googeln wo es die superleichten gibt. Ansonsten würd ich auch rankommen über einen shop in meiner Nähe 

edit:
auf www.neonbike.net sind es die ersten die unter "products" aufscheinen


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (5. Dezember 2012)

@Monty98

Hat dein Shop eine Mail Adresse ? Ich müsste das genaue Gewicht haben. Sonst bestelle ich die ZHI Kurbeln in 160mm bei 350 Gramm (!)


----------



## Monty98 (5. Dezember 2012)

hab jetzt nochmal nachgefragt und es handelt sich um Born Kurbeln, weswegen ich die Teile auch nirgends fand...
http://www.bornbike.net/articleshow_out.asp?articleid=424 achtung, website ist superlangsam

[email protected]

einziger Online-Shop in dem ich sie fand trialsden.com sagt 353g


----------



## ecols (5. Dezember 2012)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Es sei erwÃ¤hnt, dass der Psycho damit auch seine 135cm sidehopt und auch beim Gappen mal mit uns zusammen bis an die Grenze richtig reinlatscht.
> Also kein Modellbau



135??? Ich erinnere mich an Zeiten da machte sich das gesamte Forum bei nem 10er Sidehop vom Benito in die Hosen..

Allen Respekt fÃ¼r dein Projekt! Ich verfolge die Geschichte immer wieder gerne und bin von den Ideen begeistert. Ich selbst habe eher den genau umgekehrten Ansatz verfolgt und mir damals ne rundum-sorglos Karre gebaut.. FÃ¤hrt jetzt unverÃ¤ndert seit 3 Jahren


----------



## jan_hl (5. Dezember 2012)

Für die ganz wahnsinnigen ist das vermutlich noch eine Inspirationsquelle was leichte Kurbeln angeht 

http://www.bikerumor.com/2012/12/03...rankset-prototypes-revamped-now-at-390-grams/


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (5. Dezember 2012)

Sehr geiles Design.


----------



## Eisbein (5. Dezember 2012)

ecols schrieb:


> 135??? Ich erinnere mich an Zeiten da machte sich das gesamte Forum bei nem 10er Sidehop vom Benito in die Hosen..



jap, hab ich mir auch grade gedacht! 

Das waren noch zeiten von tv.isg.si, was war schon youtube


----------



## erwinosius (5. Dezember 2012)

Sieht für mich nicht nach einem durchdachten Design aus sondern eher danach wie man mit zwei Standard Carbonrohren ne leichte Kurbel bauen kann wenn man ne CNC Fräse zur Verüfung hat. 
Ich denke mal wenn man Konsequent Carbon entsprechend in ne ordentlich durchdachte Form laminiert mit zwei Titaneinsätzen für ISIS und Pedalgewinde würde da im Gewicht sowas schon locker möglich sein. Vor allem für den Preis von 1100$. 

gruß
erwin


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (5. Dezember 2012)

Formen Fräsen und Berechnungen anstellen soll auch was kosten. Hab leider nicht das Equipment dazu. Sonst würde ich mich wirklich gerne an das Thema heran Waagen. 

Wenn das Rad Projekt mal beendet ist, investiere ich in Andere Verfahren und ein bisschen Werkzeug.


----------



## montfa (6. Dezember 2012)

die kurbeln sind sofort lieferbar: http://www.trialshop.pl/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=802


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (6. Dezember 2012)

Danke !
Hab eben eine Anfrage rausgeschickt. 
Meint ihr das 162mm zukurz sind? 
Persönlich hab ich nie einen Unterschied zwischen 170mm und 175mm gemerkt.


----------



## Hoffes (6. Dezember 2012)

Denke schon das es Sau kurz ist 


Aber 135 seithop will ich sehen


----------



## Heizerer2000 (6. Dezember 2012)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Denke schon das es Sau kurz ist
> 
> 
> Aber 135 seithop will ich sehen



Hoffes kenn da noch einen der macht das zur Zeit auch


----------



## Hoffes (6. Dezember 2012)

Das glaub ich dir


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (6. Dezember 2012)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Denke schon das es Sau kurz ist
> 
> 
> Aber 135 seithop will ich sehen



Vor dem Frühlingsjam werd ich keine Möglichkeiten für ein Video haben. Übers Band sind 135 drin. An Paletten bleib ich (mental) bei alles über ~8 3/4 hängen

Hab doch lange kurbeln bestellt. Das Gewicht? Atemberaubend leicht ! Leichter als ZHI in 160mm !


----------



## duro e (6. Dezember 2012)

ich hab im video vom andrei burton mit seinem 2013er gu kurbeln gesehen , glaub echo tr  , aber die waren sowas von heftig ausgefräst ^^


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (7. Dezember 2012)

Ich wollte damit noch fahren. Schauen wie sich die Born Kurbeln verhalten, bei unter 340 Gramm das paar. 

Suche noch ne Tryall Carbon Gabel. Dann hab ich im Januar soweit alles fertig.


----------



## Roid (7. Dezember 2012)

@duro_e

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-1WPubXsTY&list=UUFHDxJtz0bWjoHMv663nSgA&index=1&proxmate=active"]The First Ride - YouTube[/nomedia]

meinst du die hier bei 0:13min?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (7. Dezember 2012)

Es stellen sich wohl lange Lieferzeiten für die Carbon Gabel ein. 
Jetzt meine allgemeine Frage:

Warten und auf Full Hs umsteigen?
( Kostenfaktor: Gabel: 350, Vr. 100, Bremse: offen)
Einen Lenker bestellen (Lieferzeit ~4 Wochen, KF: 320) gewichtsreduktion von 58-78 Gramm ?

Mit Lenker und Kurbeln sollte ich beinahe die 7 knacken. Mit der Gabel und HS unterbiete ich die 7 locker !

Edit: wenn ich alle Updates durch spiele, kann sich das M5  (fast) warm anziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Atomz-Rider (7. Dezember 2012)

Was sagst du zu der HS33 Gabel? http://www.tribalzine.com/?Presentation-the-Rockman-26-carbon


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (7. Dezember 2012)

Eine umgelabelte Tryall. Ich frag mich wie das mit dem Alu Inlay funktioniert. Brauche nur noch eine Lieferquelle, amliebsten aus Deutschland.


----------



## Atomz-Rider (7. Dezember 2012)

Da ist der Jan der beste Ansprechpartner er ist Rockman Dealer. Das Alu teil kannst du ja weglassen ist nur für die kleinen Krallen für den Karbon Schaft kannst du ja den Tune Expander nutzen oder einen anderen.

Pedal Paar 212g


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (8. Dezember 2012)

Mit dem Expander ist eine klasse Idee! Das reißt nochmal Gewicht nach unten. Die Mail ging gestern Abend direkt raus. 
Warten heißt es nun...


----------



## matthias,wandel (9. Dezember 2012)

Warum fährst du eigentlich noch die Matschgura disc? Eine R1 Race mit Carbonhebel kommt auf 166g! Dazu noch komplett den TitanschraubenKit mit der Race Variante sind 185g drin. (Disc- Schrauben, Sattel+ Adapter Schrauben)


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (10. Dezember 2012)

matthias schrieb:


> Warum fährst du eigentlich noch die Matschgura disc? Eine R1 Race mit Carbonhebel kommt auf 166g! Dazu noch komplett den TitanschraubenKit mit der Race Variante sind 185g drin. (Disc- Schrauben, Sattel+ Adapter Schrauben)



Den Gedankengang hatte ich natürlich auch schon. Allerdings hört bzw. bin ich ein paar R1 probegefahren und war nicht zufrieden mit der Leistung. Zumal ich mir ein leichtes Systemgewicht nicht mit 180mm Scheibe kaputt machen möchte. 
Stehe gerade in Kontackt mit einem sehr netten Österreichischen Leichtbauer. 
Entgegen meiner Erwartungen, geht doch noch was an der MT8. 
Ich schaff ein ähnliches Gewicht zur R1. Zwar nicht mit Ti Hardware, Alu hat sich aber gut bewährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (10. Dezember 2012)

Eben die Mail vom Jan bekommen. Eine klare Absage was die Carbon Gabeln anbelangt !
Tryall versorgt wohl erstmal seine Flotte Teamfahrer und Rockmann hat wohl "Probleme"...

Jetzt der Klou!  Die DT Swiss XRR445 Gabel, 584 Gramm, PM (!) Disc Aufnahme und billige 285. 
Eine Anfrage bezüglich Trial Freigabe läuft.


----------



## Trialmaniax (10. Dezember 2012)

was willst du denn mit ner 445er einbauhöhe?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (10. Dezember 2012)

Denkst Du, dass +45mm Höhe und +6 mm Vorlauf einen kapitalen Geometrie Bruch zu folge haben ?


----------



## Trialmaniax (10. Dezember 2012)

auf jeden fall


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin eigendlich gewollt das zu probieren. Gründe sind das ich keine Spacer mehr fahre und der Riser getauscht werden muss. Schmolke baut leider nur 6° Lenker. Zum Tryall eine nahezu gerade Bar. 
Warte noch auf die Aussage von DT bezüglich Freigabe. Von Schmolke liegt mir diese für den Lenker schon vor.


----------



## Atomz-Rider (10. Dezember 2012)

Bei der MT8 ist die Hebel schelle aus Carbon oder aus Alu?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (10. Dezember 2012)

Du bist wirklich fixiert auf die Bremse, oder ?
Die ist aus Carbon. Über Alu Beläge späte ich nochmal ~9 Gramm. Bekomme wenn alles nach Plan läuft eine Carbon Scheibe zum Test. 
Ich drück das System Gewicht noch auf eine HS Bremse runter !


----------



## Eisbein (10. Dezember 2012)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Denkst Du, dass +45mm Höhe und +6 mm Vorlauf einen kapitalen Geometrie Bruch zu folge haben ?


so gaaaanz grob: +10mm ebl +0,5° lenkwinkel

also ca. 2° flacher ...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (10. Dezember 2012)

Dafür reicht meine Vorstellungskraft leider nicht aus. 

Allgemein:
Ja oder nein? 

Ich verlasse mich da aufs Forum. Das Geld muss ich nicht hirnlos verpulvern.


----------



## matthias,wandel (10. Dezember 2012)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Du bist wirklich fixiert auf die Bremse, oder ?
> Die ist aus Carbon. Über Alu Beläge späte ich nochmal ~9 Gramm. Bekomme wenn alles nach Plan läuft eine Carbon Scheibe zum Test.
> Ich drück das System Gewicht noch auf eine HS Bremse runter !



Kommt die Disc von einem aus Österreich welcher ein 6,5Kg HT fahrt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (10. Dezember 2012)

Da verfolgt jemand aufmerksam das Unterforum. 
Ja kommt sie. 
Hab die Bedenken gelesen. Denke wie Er: Probieren kann man es ja mal.


----------



## Eisbein (10. Dezember 2012)

mhhh, ich merkt schon ein deutlichen unterschied wenn ich die lyrik am Enduro um 45mm reduziere.

Ich würds mir nicht geben...

Aber verlass dich nicht nur auf mich


----------



## matthias,wandel (11. Dezember 2012)

Das Problem an der selbst hergestellten Scheibe aus CFK ist aber im Gegensatz zu der Hitzeentwicklung beim "normalen" fahren, die Festigkeit. Ich will dir die Bremsscheibe nicht ausreden. Wie heisst es immer schön, Versuch mach Kluch oder so ähnlich. Bei meinem HT wird ich die auch montieren.
[Off Topic]
Interessant ist immer, dass die im Unterforum nie selbst auf den Gedanken kommen, mal was eigenes leichtes zu bauen. Die kennen nur kaufen und montieren, fertig das ganze. Wenn man dann mal etwas selbst baut/ modifiziert, dann heulen die einem mit Angst zu das ist der Wahnsinn.[On Topic]


----------



## erwinosius (11. Dezember 2012)

hat nicht hier schon mal wer ne Carbonscheibe gebaut und getestet? Ich glaub doch schonmal eine zerstörte CFK Scheibe gesehen zu haben...
Hmm doch mal eine ausgiebige Suche starten....

gruß
erwin


----------



## Roid (11. Dezember 2012)

erwinosius schrieb:


> hat nicht hier schon mal wer ne Carbonscheibe gebaut und getestet? Ich glaub doch schonmal eine zerstörte CFK Scheibe gesehen zu haben...
> Hmm doch mal eine ausgiebige Suche starten....
> 
> gruß
> erwin



siehe hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10124653&postcount=3035


----------



## jan_hl (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich glaube der Chef von Tarty Bikes oder einer aus dem Umfeld hatte mal eine Carbonscheibe. Die Bilder gabs im amerikanischem Forum.


----------



## erwinosius (11. Dezember 2012)

florianwagner schrieb:


> die carbonscheibe istn alter hut, hatte ich vor jahren mal ans bike gebastelt. macht viel lÃ¤rm, kennt nur auf und zu und verschleiÃt die scheibe und die belÃ¤ge in null komma nichts. das carbon wirkt wie schmirgelpapier und frisst die belÃ¤ge regelrecht, nach zwei wochen fahren hats mir die scheibe beim fahren einfach zerbrÃ¶selt. die belÃ¤ge waren bis aufs metall runtergebremst.



hier noch ein Video wo sie bei Tartybikes anscheinend ne Carbonscheibe getestet haben: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3IgJO_9XUY&feature=player_embedded"]Hope Mono Trial With Carbon Rotor - YouTube[/nomedia]



achja und wie passend:


Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Es gab schonmal ein paar Firmen die sowas und auch Ã¤hnliches hatten.
> Das Problem lag soweit ich mich noch erinnern kann, an den BelÃ¤gen und der eigentlichen Delaminierung unter Hitze.
> Ich glaube nicht das es funktioniert.
> Die Firma Carbon-Ti stellt Carbon/Titan Hybrid Scheiben her, fÃ¼r ~300â¬ pro Disc.
> ...



findet man alles im alten Leichtbau Tuning Thread......viel SpaÃ beim stÃ¶bern


gruÃ
erwin


----------



## Insomnia- (11. Dezember 2012)

Da hat der erwin dich erwischt


----------



## Sherco (11. Dezember 2012)

In der Formel 1 wird auch auf Carbon gebremst. Allerdings ist auch hier das problem, dass an einem wochenende so einige Sätze Beläge und Scheiben gewechselt werden müssen.
Für teure Serienfahrzeuge gibt es allerdings Carbon-Keramik scheiben(natürlich mit speziellen bremsbelägen) welche länger halten sollen.

Edit: Google sagt es werden Häufig Keramik oder Beläge aus  "Kohlenstofffaser mit verstärktem Siliciumcarbid" verwendet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (12. Dezember 2012)

Und all diese Bremsen brauchen ein gewisses Temperaturfenster um richtig zu arbeiten!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (12. Dezember 2012)

@Sherco
Die Carbon Silicium Scheiben sind derzeit in der Entwicklung. Der Online Shop der Firma geht am ~7 oder 13 Januar online. 
Preise ab 99$. 



Insomnia- schrieb:


> Da hat der erwin dich erwischt



In der Tat !
Schlawiner der. Ich bin von meiner Aussage nicht mehr so überzeugt. Ich probier es. 
Hab keine Lust auf Full HS !

An das geschreie aus dem Tarty Video kann ich mich gut erinnern. Mal schauen wann ich Erfahrungen sammeln kann. 

Was der Florian zum Verschleiß geschrieben hat, ist im Rahmen. Meine Alu Scheibe frisst sich ebenfalls gnadenlos durch die Beläge. 
Da bin ich gewillt, auch das Carbon zu testen. 

Die Scheiben aus Österreich schreibt sein Besitzer, halten ca. 700km. Bin auf die Leistung im Trial schon gespannt. 

Lieber kann mir die Disc reißen als der Lenker. Sonst muss ich mal selber Discs Laminieren und testen.


----------



## To-bi-bo (12. Dezember 2012)

Verbaust du eigentlich schon konsequent leichtes Schraubenmaterial?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (12. Dezember 2012)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Verbaust du eigentlich schon konsequent leichtes Schraubenmaterial?



Die Schrauben waren mir bekannt. Damals gab es sie aber nicht mit Freigabe für Bremsarmaturen. 
Jetzt haben erstmal die großen Dinge Vorrang. Von DT hab ich noch nichts gehört.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (20. Dezember 2012)

Nach 8 Tagen sind die Kurbeln jetzt angekommen. Die Waage bleibt bei 338,9 Gramm stehen in 172mm. 
Die Tryall kurbeln wirken im Gegensatz dazu richtig "Massiv". 
Leider kann ich die Kurbeln vor Donnerstag nicht (komplett) wechseln. Der Radladen schafft das nicht und mir steht vorerst kein Schraubstock zur Verfügung. 
Was mir bei der Montage der linken Kurbel aufgefallen ist, dass die Tiso Schraube nicht komplett in der Kurbel verschwindet. Sie steht ~2mm heraus. 

Bilder lade ich bereits hoch. Solang ein zwischen Update in Sachen Unterschied. 
Tryall Kurbelarm links: 219,4 Gramm
Born Kurbelarm links: 173,1 Gramm 

Ersparnis:  46,2 Gramm


----------



## -OX- (20. Dezember 2012)

Aem was für eine Kette hast du jetzt drauf ??
wie viel Glieder, welches Gewicht ?
(du schriebst mal was von KMC iwas  )

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (20. Dezember 2012)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Was mir bei der Montage der linken Kurbel aufgefallen ist, dass die Tiso Schraube nicht komplett in der Kurbel verschwindet. Sie steht ~2mm heraus.



Das schreit ja förmlich nach "ABDREHEN"!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (20. Dezember 2012)

Kette Wieg ich Dir die Tage. Fahre immer noch die gleiche wie am Anfang. Mit Kettenschloß !

Nächsten Monat bestell ich leichtere Alu Schrauben als die Tiso. 

Kurbeln


----------



## ingoingo (20. Dezember 2012)

ecols schrieb:


> Das schreit ja förmlich nach "ABDREHEN"!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (21. Dezember 2012)

Hab vorhin noch aus einer anderen Ecke erfahren das die Carbon Gabel Müll sind. 
Jetzt wird es en bisschen kniffelig. 

Dann investiere ich nächsten Monat in den Lenker und Reiß die 7 Kilo damit. 
Schade eigendlich, hab mir doch schon einiges von der Gabel erhofft. 

Vielleicht komm ich ja an eine dieser SL Naben heran vom benzman heran. Was meine Ziele angeht, sind die noch unter Verschluss.


----------



## benzman (22. Dezember 2012)

du bist der erste der sie bekommt, ich versprechs dir


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (22. Dezember 2012)

benzman schrieb:


> du bist der erste der sie bekommt, ich versprechs dir



Ich dank Dir im voraus schonmal !


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (2. Januar 2013)

Es geht weiter. Born to Flyweight

Tryall Kurbel Anteiebsseite: 216,6 Gramm
Born Kurbel Antriebsseite: 166,0 Gramm

Satte Ersparnis von 50,6 Gramm + die andere Seite 46,2 Gramm = 96,8 Gramm bei den Kurbeln !

7177,6 Gramm weniger 96,8 Gramm=

7080,8 Gramm gesammt!

Jetzt muss ich mich aber beeilen bis Februar. 
Spontan könnte ich noch ~40 Gramm ersparen. Ein Maxxis 285 für Vr, Alu Beläge in die MT8. 
Hr Reifen etwas beschneiden "könnte" es reißen. 

Das Rad fühlt sich jetzt sogar für mich leicht an. Was ist die leichteste HS33 Gabel auf dem Markt (ausgenommen Carbon) ?


----------



## python (2. Januar 2013)

speedrace gabel von bikes in motion stabil durch verstärkten shaft und hat mit ein bisschen kürzung bei mir 680g auf die waage gebracht .... war mir nur etwas zu schwammig von der bremsleistung


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (2. Januar 2013)

python schrieb:


> speedrace gabel von bikes in motion stabil durch verstärkten shaft und hat mit ein bisschen kürzung bei mir 680g auf die waage gebracht .... war mir nur etwas zu schwammig von der bremsleistung



Was wiegst Du? Solltest Du sie abgeben wollen, meld dich kurz.


----------



## python (2. Januar 2013)

habe sie bereits verkauft .... wiege 75 lg aber kannste da noch erwerben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echo trailer (3. Januar 2013)

warte mal lieber!
ein kumpel von mir hat noch ne leichtere gabel und zwar mit disc-aufnahme!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (3. Januar 2013)

echo trailer schrieb:


> warte mal lieber!
> ein kumpel von mir hat noch ne leichtere gabel und zwar mit disc-aufnahme!



Du hast meine volle Aufmerksamkeit !
(Echo SL 667 Gramm....)


----------



## echo trailer (4. Januar 2013)

Sorry, hab noch mal geguckt.

wiegt doch 3 Gramm mehr....

getunte Monty 231 Kamel


----------



## echo trialer (5. Januar 2013)

echo trailer schrieb:


> Sorry, hab noch mal geguckt.
> 
> wiegt doch 3 Gramm mehr....
> 
> getunte Monty 231 Kamel



Denkst du das Tuning ist schon zu ende ?!


----------



## Hoffes (5. Januar 2013)

Die Gabel würde ich mal gerne sehen


----------



## echo trialer (5. Januar 2013)

Ich stell ein Bild rein,wenn sie fertig ist


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (6. Januar 2013)

Hab gerade die Kabelführungen vom Eahmen entfernt. 
Abzüglich Tesafilm Befestigung fallen wieder 8,1 Gramm 

Bin jetzt bei 7072,7 Gramm. 

Bei meiner Recherche im Netz bin ich auf eine nette Felge gekommen. Allerdings ist der Preis schon eine Frechheit. Das muss ich mir gut überlegen.


----------



## Hoffes (6. Januar 2013)

Verlege Doch die Leitung im Rahmen

Macht Nos auch immer bei den Speedrace Rahmen wo er fährt

Und Hoffmann Bikes macht das auch schon ein paar jährchen


----------



## Insomnia- (6. Januar 2013)

Dann sparst du 0,0001Gramm Tesafilm und nochmal 0,01gramm an den 2 Löchern im Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (6. Januar 2013)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Dann sparst du 0,0001Gramm Tesafilm und nochmal 0,01gramm an den 2 Löchern im Rahmen.



Du und deine Parodien


----------



## Hoffes (6. Januar 2013)

Sieht halt auch besser aus

Und man bohrt ja noch2 Löcher in den Rahmen


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (6. Januar 2013)

ihr seit bekloppt bohrt doch noch mehr löcher rein hahahaha


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (6. Januar 2013)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Sieht halt auch besser aus
> 
> Und man bohrt ja noch2 Löcher in den Rahmen



Dafür muss meine Bremse erstmal rund laufen. Die ist dauernd undicht am Geber (Kolben). 
Wie bekomme ich die Leitung durch das zweite Loch?


----------



## Hoffes (6. Januar 2013)

Hoffmann Bikes macht es mit einem Draht wo durch den Rahmen gezogen wird wo die Spitze angespitz wird und auf dieser Spitze wird die Leitung geführt und dann mit Gefühl durch den Rahmen gezogen(mit der Leitung schieben mit dem Draht Druck dagegen halten)

Hoffe man versteht es


----------



## To-bi-bo (6. Januar 2013)

Einfacher geht das ganze mit nem Staubsauger am anderen Ende.. hab ich so bei meinem alten Rennrad gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherco (6. Januar 2013)

hmm hab bei mir einfach n draht durchgeschoben und die Leitung daran Befestigt. Dann halt wieder Kommando zurück und die Leitung ist durch.  
Der Staubsaugertrick hört sich aber interessant an.


----------



## erwinosius (6. Januar 2013)

hab auch erst nen Draht (1m Schweißdraht) durchgeschoben. Dann mit Klebeband die Leitung dran und wieder zurück.....sieht halt supter sauber aus....


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (12. Januar 2013)

Da ich zwischen drin auch mal fahren gehe, muss ich heute mal was unerfreuliches loswerden. 
Meine MT8 bringt mich wirklich an die Grenze der Gedult. 

Das gerade bei kalten Wetter der Druckpunkt wandert, ok. Das ich mal 100 km weit Gefahren bin und dann nach 10 minuten keinerlei Druckpunkt mehr hatte, nervt (Sonntags). 
Jetzt war ich lediglich vor der Türe was Rollen und die Bremse scheint irgendwo an der Leitung undicht zusein. Beläge und die Alu Scheibe sind natürlich wieder versaut (schon das Zweite mal!). 
Was so schön begann, endet im Nervenkrieg. 

Ich schaue mich jetzt mal nach einer R1 Carbon um. Was Erfahrungsberichte und mal Probefahrt angeht, werdet ihr auf dem laufenden gehalten. Gerne Angebote zu Leichten Bremsen (Hope, Formula)

Edit: Leck gefunden. Der Übergang von Leitung an den Sattel Sifft.


----------



## hst_trialer (12. Januar 2013)

Ich werde wohl mal eine neue Leitung oder die O-Ringe vom Ringstück mitbringen, dann können wir die gerne Freitagabend beim Jam fit machen.


----------



## MisterLimelight (12. Januar 2013)

wenn Du mal sowas wie fertig wirst würde ich gerne mal den Gesamtpreis erfahren.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (13. Januar 2013)

@ hst_trialer
Wäre toll falls Du sie wieder für bekommst. Werd mir für die zwei Wochen Übergang dennoch eine andere besorgen müssen. Schlage auch erst Samstag auf. Freitag ist ja lediglich für die entfernteren gedacht. 

 @MisterLimelight
Ich peil jetzt demnächst ein Ende an. Besorge mir gerade das nötige Kleingeld für die restlichen Parts. 
Gerne kann ich dann auch ein Resume der Projektkosten ziehen.


----------



## -OX- (13. Januar 2013)

> Ich peil jetzt demnächst ein Ende an. Besorge mir gerade das nötige Kleingeld für die restlichen Parts.
> Gerne kann ich dann auch ein Resume der Projektkosten ziehen.


Ich fände es toll wenn du am Ende vielleicht ein paar echt schöne Bilder vom Bike und ne Partliste einstellst.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (13. Januar 2013)

-OX- schrieb:


> Ich fände es toll wenn du am Ende vielleicht ein paar echt schöne Bilder vom Bike und ne Partliste einstellst.



Denke vor März wird es nicht fertig. Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand auf der Jam für Bilder. 
Obligatorisch ist die Partliste mit Gewichten natürlich!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (13. Januar 2013)

Bis auf Kurbeln aktuell. Ende Dezember


----------



## JanStahl (13. Januar 2013)

Die Kleidung hat Übergewicht; Mankini heißt der Pfad der Erleuchtung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterLimelight (13. Januar 2013)

ja, kleidung ist zu schwer: leichtere Schuhe, keine Socken, Haare ab, Hose eine Nummer kleiner, das Band in der Hose und am Helm kürzen, ...


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (13. Januar 2013)

wofür helm?eier ab wenn dann richtig hardcore


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (18. Januar 2013)

Muss nochmal was zur MT8 klar stellen. Nachdem sich der Zorn gelegt hat, hab ich mir die Zeit genommen und sie nochmal gecheckt. 
Unzwar war es meine Schuld. Die Leitung hat sich an meinem Steuersatz aufgescheuert und wurde somit undicht. 
Im Februar bekommt sie nochmal einen richtigen Service. Dann kann ich mich darauf wieder verlassen. 

Desweiteren sollte es im Februar ein schweres (leichtes) Update geben.


----------



## Insomnia- (18. Januar 2013)

Komm zur sache :


Trialjam---> sub-seven ?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (18. Januar 2013)

Nach jetzigem Standpunkt: Nein. 

Hab erst die Hälfte vom neuen Laufrad zusammen.


----------



## Eisbein (23. Januar 2013)

http://mtzoom.com/handlebars/mt-zoom-flat-bar-xl-740mm-165g/

steht ja schon alles im link. Flat bar 740mm 165g !!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (23. Januar 2013)

CC und All Mountain. 
Sieht mir sehr unseriös aus der Lenker. Kein Fahrer Gewicht und dann doch schon so leicht. 

Liste der Schritte:
-Hinterrad
-Vorderrad
-Lenker

Ende


----------



## kamo-i (23. Januar 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> http://mtzoom.com/handlebars/mt-zoom-flat-bar-xl-740mm-165g/
> 
> steht ja schon alles im link. Flat bar 740mm 165g !!



Bevor ich mit DEM DING fahre, hänge ich mir Rasierklingen um den Hals. Aber das ist ja ne grundlegende Ansichtssache...


----------



## hst_trialer (23. Januar 2013)

Ist bestimmt nur eine Lage UD-Gelege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echo trialer (23. Januar 2013)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Ist bestimmt nur eine Lage UD-Gelege


Nur ein bissel Matrix geforme schwarz angepinselt


----------



## montfa (18. Februar 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...58402317.94611.100000923604918&type=1&theater


----------



## Insomnia- (18. Februar 2013)

montfa schrieb:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...58402317.94611.100000923604918&type=1&theater




'In next week official weight testing , but now can tell it will be 6.850-6.900kg !!

 The World Lightest Stock bike !!'

LEEETS GET READY TOOO RUUUMBLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## ingoingo (18. Februar 2013)

Dominic und ich haben da noch etwas kleines feines im Petto . Aber dazu bald mehr denke ich


----------



## Insomnia- (18. Februar 2013)

ingoingo schrieb:


> Domenik und ich haben da noch etwas kleines feines im Petto . Aber dazu bald mehr denke ich


Bekommste die Gabel?


----------



## ingoingo (18. Februar 2013)

Ne, der meldet sich leider nicht bei FB. Denke er hat sie umgetauscht bekommen. 

Die wäre dann aber eh für mein Radl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (19. Februar 2013)

iwie finde ich den jetzt etwas unseriöser... ^^  

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...6387348402048_1668559786_n.jpg&size=2048,1769


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (20. Februar 2013)

Zum Curve. 
Bin realistisch und denke das es nicht stimmt. Normale HS Bremsen, Alu Coust Beläge usw. 
Die Carbon Gabel bringt nicht viel. Der Curve Rahmen wiegt sicherlich mehr als ein Echo Sl. 

Teile Liste + Bilder auf der Waage wären aufschlussreicher als die Aussage "6.850-6.900"...


----------



## ecols (21. Februar 2013)

Wiegt das neue Curve nicht 1,49kg? Ich halts (trotz CC Bereifung) auch für ein Mondgewicht.. Ich nehme auch nicht an, dass irgendwann noch Waagenbilder kommen.


----------



## Insomnia- (21. Februar 2013)

Gibt ein Waagenbild mit 7,31 da sieht man aber nicht das ganze rad


----------



## NOS-Trial (21. Februar 2013)

zum Thema Waagen-Bilder... 

Tüte Gummibärchen hinhängen -> Tara -> Bike hinhängen... -> tadaaa, 7,2kg - 300g  = 6,9kg

ohne detaillierte Liste oder Video vom Wiegevorgang, würde ich keinem 100%ig trauen


----------



## jan_hl (21. Februar 2013)

Hattest du gesehen, dass die Carbonbremsscheiben jetzt lieferbar sind?

https://www.buykettlecycles.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=10102


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (22. Februar 2013)

jan_hl schrieb:


> Hattest du gesehen, dass die Carbonbremsscheiben jetzt lieferbar sind?
> 
> https://www.buykettlecycles.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=10102



Warte mal was ab. Ingo und ich haben ein Projekt in Planung


----------



## ingoingo (22. Februar 2013)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Warte mal was ab. Ingo und ich haben ein Projekt in Planung




Genau ich schick dir im Laufe des Tages News.

Die da oben schaffen wir locker


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (24. Februar 2013)

Hab eben ein komplett Bild vom Curve gesehen. Der Knackpunkt ist der Reifen hinten. Ein Schwalbe Rocket Ron je nach Version und Breite wiegt der 485-575 Gramm. 
Im Gegensatz zur RubberQueen mit 650 Gramm natürlich ein Leichtgewicht. 
Vielleicht Teste ich den Reifen mal. Grenzt allerdings an Modellbau in der Gewichtsklasse. Egal wie sauber man fährt...

Die Ansage ist von ihm gemacht (6940). Mal sehen wie lange er mithalten kann 

Edit: Die 440 Gramm Version in 2.1" fährt er nach eigener Aussage. 
Pack ich mir auch dran. Dann Fahr ich schon bei (7080-210=)"6870"...


----------



## jan_hl (25. Februar 2013)

Passende Pedale 

http://www.bikerumor.com/2013/02/23/found-ultra-minimalist-titanium-vp-blade-flat-pedal/#more-55201


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (25. Februar 2013)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Hab eben ein komplett Bild vom Curve gesehen. Der Knackpunkt ist der Reifen hinten. Ein Schwalbe Rocket Ron je nach Version und Breite wiegt der 485-575 Gramm.
> Im Gegensatz zur RubberQueen mit 650 Gramm natürlich ein Leichtgewicht.
> Vielleicht Teste ich den Reifen mal. Grenzt allerdings an Modellbau in der Gewichtsklasse. Egal wie sauber man fährt...
> 
> ...



Das Beeindruckt mich nicht.
Das M5 mit Titan Kit liegt bei 6.32Kg
Jetzt komm mir nicht mit "das isdt auch 202""

Holst dir den Reifen ernsthaft?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (25. Februar 2013)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Das Beeindruckt mich nicht.
> Das M5 mit Titan Kit liegt bei 6.32Kg
> Jetzt komm mir nicht mit "das isdt auch 202""
> 
> Holst dir den Reifen ernsthaft?



Dich kann auch nichts beeindrucken!
Hole mir einen gebrauchten um die 15. Glaube nicht das man damit gescheit fahren kann. 
An das 20" komm ich wirklich nicht heran. Mit der Option des Reifens und dem Rest sind 6,5xx möglich. Wie gesagt, ab da wird es mit dem Geld lächerlich.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (25. Februar 2013)

jan_hl schrieb:


> Passende Pedale
> 
> http://www.bikerumor.com/2013/02/23/found-ultra-minimalist-titanium-vp-blade-flat-pedal/#more-55201



Top ich mit denen !

http://wf-mtbe.de/product_info.php?products_id=5

146 Gramm - 500 - limitiert auf 10 St. Weltweit


----------



## hst_trialer (25. Februar 2013)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Top ich mit denen !
> 
> http://wf-mtbe.de/product_info.php?products_id=5
> 
> 146 Gramm - 500 - limitiert auf 10 St. Weltweit



sieht aber nicht all zu komplex aus das Teil... Selbst ist der Mann sag ich nur! 2 CFK-Platten und paar Drehteile


----------



## ecols (4. März 2013)

Fährst du eigentlich immer noch die hier?





Wenn ja, wirst du da nicht bei denen hier ziemlich wuschig?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/REVERSE-Peda...lack-Pedal-212g-64-Alu-pins-rot-/330878789306


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (4. März 2013)

Schauen richtig nett aus ! Allerdings ist für das Geld mehr zu sparen an Gewicht. Halte ich mal im hinter Kopf, danke.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (23. März 2013)

Update Time !

Mache heute meinen Briefkasten auf und war erstaunt. Ostern wurde vor verlegt !
Heute ist die Nabe vom benzman (Basti) bei mir eingeschlagen. 

Mit 99 Gramm ist sie auf dem Niveau meiner ausgefrästen Tryall 100 Vorderrad Nabe !




Ich bin wirklich beeindruckt von dem Gewicht und der Verarbeitung, die erstmal seines gleichen sucht!
Da sollten renommierte Trial Firmen erstmal hin kommen. 

Eine Echo SL Nabe ist im Vergleich gerade zu ein Klotz. 




Ich bin wirklich gespannt, wie es sich fahren lässt. Muss sie immer wieder anfassen, Puristisch!





In der HD-Version kommt auf die Ritzelseite noch ein Lager. Dann liegt das Gewicht noch im er bei sensationellen 109,5Gramm.


----------



## benzman (23. März 2013)

da bin ich ja froh das sie heil angekommen ist. 

hatte schon albträume sie wäre im dhl bus in irgendne ritze gefallen...........

gruß


----------



## Insomnia- (23. März 2013)

ODer beim stempeln zerbrochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzman (24. März 2013)

der achsdurchmesser ist der selbe wie bei allen mitbewerbern. der lagerabstand ist aber größer, was die steifigkeit erhöht (einfache mechanik). also entwarnung. nur die lager sind bisl kleiner


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (20. April 2013)

Das M5 ist auf dem Markt. Jetzt muss ich mal zu ende bringen, was ich begonnen habe. 
Auf Facebook sah man es die Tage bereits, jetzt das Foren Update. 

Anfang nächsten Monat kommen die Speichen. Bis dahin kann man schönste Fräskünste und durch dachte Faserverbunde bewundern. 




Mein Ziel wäre ein Sub 700 Gramm Hinterrad. Speichen wiegen 32x3,7 Gramm= 118,4 Gramm. 
Mal schauen wie knapp ich darüber Lande. 

Der Felgenring ist vom ,,Nos" Heiko überarbeitet worden, mit Erfolg wie man sieht !




Zudem hat er sich nochmal an seine Alu Scheibe gesetzt und mir was leichtes gezaubert  !
57,5 Gramm (Carbon Scheiben Niveau - die Tage gibt es noch eine Begründung warum es keine wurde)


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. April 2013)

Speich' den Mist alleine ein, ich bin RAUS!


----------



## hst_trialer (22. April 2013)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Speich' den Mist alleine ein, ich bin RAUS!



Wieso? Hast du Angst, dass du die Felge wie Alufolie zerdrÃ¼ckst, wenn du sie in die Hand nimmst?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (22. April 2013)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Wieso? Hast du Angst, dass du die Felge wie Alufolie zerdrückst, wenn du sie in die Hand nimmst?



Er hat gestern (das erste mal) gegen mich im Sidehop verloren


----------



## Insomnia- (22. April 2013)

"Handfest" dürfte beim einspeichen wohl genügen.
Oh Martin, welche schmach ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzman (23. April 2013)

achso meinst du das. 
die hülse der hr nabe ist geklebt. die der vr version nicht, weil die ja bekanntlich keine antriebskräfte überträgt. die hülse ist ziemlich steif und wird normalerweise zum rotorbau im modellbau benutzt. wandstärke ca 1,6mm.  
hab bis jetzt keine probleme aus dieser richtung feststellen können. speichen können ja nur zugkräfte in axialer richtung übertragen. bei dreifach kreuzung stützen sie sich noch bisl gegenseitig ab was aber nicht der rede wert ist. werd s aber weiter beobachten und berichten. gibt halt leider keine erfahrungsberichte was dauerhaltbarkeit angeht. mir fehlen die millionen für einen nabenprüfstand.

jetzt kann man ja wieder öfter fahren werd berichten wie sie sich schlägt.

Ps. bin übrigens grad an der disc version für die vr achse. da kommt noch was.........

gruß baschtel


----------



## Insomnia- (27. April 2013)

one two.... WOOOP WOOOP!!!




Sowas brauchst du!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (27. April 2013)

Hatte schonmal den Plan gefasst eine AX-Lightness Carbon Felge zu fahren. Allerdings nur mit Referenzen aus dem CC Bereich, waren mir 700 nicht Wert. 

So ein Tofu Reifen ist i.d.R. Handgeschnitzt, teuer (~130/St.) und -das zählt- nicht leichter als ein Maxxis Flyweight 300 bzw. 275 (Gr.).


----------



## MoYz1986 (7. Mai 2013)

löl - die sind aber mal sowas von foliert xD


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (7. Mai 2013)

MoYz1986 schrieb:


> löl - die sind aber mal sowas von foliert xD



Woraus schließt Du das ? Sehen gut verarbeitet aus. Könnten auch AX sein.


----------



## crazyeddie (7. Mai 2013)

wie man am logo (unter dem "tub" von der reifenaufschrift) sieht sind es ax und die sind aber mal sowas von nicht foliert.


----------



## Pipo33 (7. Mai 2013)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> wie man am logo (unter dem "tub" von der reifenaufschrift) sieht sind es ax und die sind aber mal sowas von nicht foliert.



holzauge sei wachsam


----------



## MoYz1986 (15. Mai 2013)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Woraus schließt Du das ? Sehen gut verarbeitet aus. Könnten auch AX sein.



Woraus ich das schließe: aus dem ungleichmäßigen Rand und der billig wirkenden Optik. Scheinbar ist es ja doch "echt" aber viel Geld würde ich dafür nicht bezahlen.


----------



## erwinosius (16. Mai 2013)

was man auf so einem Bild alles sehen kann...ich bin erstaunt.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (17. Mai 2013)

Update !

Danke einem netten Leichtbau Kollegen, ergibt sich mir die Möglichkeit am Vr. zu sparen. Wie ? Das Zauberwort: Eclipse". 





Was kann ein 50 Schlauch? Nun ja, er kostet erstmal ~456% mehr als ein Flyweight Schlauch, ist durchsichtig wie Tesafilm und mit 69 Gramm, auch 36 Gramm leichter. 





Montage:
Wer ein wenig aus dem Old School DH Bereich kommt, der weiß das ein 24" Gazza Reifen die Hölle ist, was Montage angeht. Der hier verhält sich ähnlich. Er hat ein sehr großes Volumen, ist zudem auch enorm Steif (PE Folie). Dazu die Vorstellung das diese dünne Folie auch noch teuer ist, lässt Vorsichtig werden. 
5 Minuten für einen Schlauch ...

Erster Eindruck (aufgepumpt):
Benötigt dank der Steifigkeit sehr wenig Luft. Zumal er aber auch schnell recht hart wirkt. Noch hält er die Luft. In der Leichtbau Szene spaltet wohl selten ein Projekt so die Geister. Von Müll über ein geniale Erfindung. 

Ich werd jetzt eine runde damit Rollen gehen. 

7072,7 Gramm - 36 Gramm = 7036,2 Gramm ! Das am Rande


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (18. Mai 2013)

Update 2:

Montierte neue Version der Nos Alu Disc. 
57,5 Gramm statt (Las mich nicht Lügen) 69 Gramm. 





Macht unterm schnitt 11,5 Gramm. Somit 7024,7 Gramm.


----------



## patrick_97 (18. Mai 2013)

Welche Bremse ist das, die du da fährst?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (18. Mai 2013)

patrick_97 schrieb:


> Welche Bremse ist das, die du da fährst?



Eine bearbeitete Magura MT8 mit Alu Scheibe.


----------



## patrick_97 (19. Mai 2013)

Packt die verlässlich an, macht die gut zu?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (19. Mai 2013)

Ich kann mit meinen 83 Kilo bei 160mm an der Front nicht Klagen. Nach dem Griff Update läuft sie ohne Pflege. 
180mm wären vom Biss sicherlich noch etwas verlockender, allerdings gehört das nicht in den Leichbau.


----------



## Insomnia- (19. Mai 2013)

Beim Sidehop erfüllt sie ihren Zweck.


----------



## Roid (19. Mai 2013)

@Bike_fuhrpark

http://r2-bike.com/eclipse-fahrrad-schlauch

seh ich das richtig, der ist doch nochmal leicher?!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (19. Mai 2013)

Das ist er. Soweit ich informiert bin, gibt es ein paar Versionen des Schlauches. Die ersten waren die leichtesten. Dann geht das Gewicht hoch. 

Ich hab für meinen allerdings nichts bezahlt ;-)
Da bin ich voll zufrieden beim Gewicht. Fühlt sich gut im Vr. an.


----------



## FFrost (21. Mai 2013)

jetzt muss ich mich hier auch mal einklinken. Großartiges Projekt! Ich bewundere deine Pedanterie! 
Allerdings frage ich mich, was eigentlich dieses ganze Pulver da immernoch auf dem Rahmen macht. Das wiegt doch tonnenschwer! Schau doch mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=197886 damit sollten sich doch endlich die 7kg knacken lassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingoingo (21. Mai 2013)

der Rahmen ist grau eloxiert. nix Pulver


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (21. Mai 2013)

FFrost schrieb:


> jetzt muss ich mich hier auch mal einklinken. Großartiges Projekt! Ich bewundere deine Pedanterie!



Danke ! Sonst Ernte ich immer Spot und Honn. 
Wie Ingo schon sagte, gepulvert ist er nicht. 
Bei einem 20" Trial Rahmen bringt es 21 Gramm, bei knapp 5 Std Arbeit. Alles schon gehabt. 

Die 7 fällt, wenn ich meine Speichen endlich bekomme. Die Sapim Super Spokes gibt es nicht in meinen Längen, leider !
Bräuchte 266mm und 270mm. Werden wohl wieder CX-Ray. 
Nicht ganz so leicht, aber erprobt !


----------



## montfa (21. Mai 2013)

versuch's noch hier: Komponentix


----------



## FFrost (21. Mai 2013)

ja gut, wenn der Rahme eloxiert ist, dann ist da wirklich nix zu holen. schade. 
dann bleibt es ja sehr spannend ob das mit den Speichen klappt. Die könntest du zur Not ja auch 2-3mm kürzer nehmen, das spart nochmal Gewicht und sollte schon passen..


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (6. Juni 2013)

Kannst Du ein paar Informationen dazu preisgeben ?


----------

